#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Fraternity. Ok or not ok?

## ej___

To all the parents here in storya, ok ra ninyo nga puhon inyohang mga bata mo-enter ug fraternity/sorrority?  :thinking:  

There are different fraternities now a days in every schools. Dili jud malikayan ug hunahuna nato nga mga ginikanan nga
possibility ni siya.  :coolsmiley: 

Usually, ang madungog ug makita sa mga balita when it comes to fraternity is somewhat involving riots, bloodsheds, frat wars, etc..  :sad: 
In short, bati ang gipresent sa media. Specially ang case sa Akrho and Tau Gamma. 

With this one, I disallow my kids to join such groups.  :tickedoff: 

I know that there are Fraternities that have good reputations. I don't know lang what good can it do sa ato mga anak puhon. :mrgreen:

Whats your views on this?  :thinking:

----------


## ladyred16

im not yet a parent... IM not for it and I wouldnt want to my kidz to be in it BUT I highly respect those who belongs to any fraternities who maintain good values...

Fraternities nowadays are given different colors BUT it is fact and a reality that they EXISTED way way back... The Seniors of any fraternities were the good ones... nahaluan ug mga badlungon (new generation) nga wala makasabot sa purpose sa usa ka brotherhood. 

I still dont understand why a need nga mgpabunal ka just to "BELONG" in a certain group...

----------


## cuttie_angel

ok ra man cguro basta naa lng sa lugar. d lng mangita og gubot.

----------


## edgeknife

> ok ra man cguro basta naa lng sa lugar. d lng mangita og gubot.


yup that's right. dili man tanan fraternities dautan. kay kasagaran sa mgat tawo is ang tan-awon ang negative side sa frats. let's try to look for the positive side of the frats.

if i do have a child who wants to join frat, then i have nothing against it as long as he knows what is right or not.

----------


## Onins

You can somehow teach your child or give him good insight regarding fraternities. At a young age let him read the Baird's manual on fraternities (US Greek Letter fraternities). I can count fraternities here in the Philippines that are recognized though not necessarily affiliated with fraternities in the US with my fingers. And these organizations in the Phils, more often than not, are the ones we call "good" fraternities. The outreach programs in the community as well as academe excellence paraded by their members unfortunately do not make it to the papers. There might be negative write-ups but they are usually isolated cases. You can google up for fraternities in the US and send an email of inquiry if they do have chapters, colonies, or sister organizations in your country. 

Fraternities help a lot in the whole social being of a person. It helps him to be motivated, learned, and to develop his/her leadership skills. But I wouldn’t have to say everything here because in our humble fraternity these things are taught in a 10-week pledge program. Enough time to grasp the whole concept of fraternity; enough time to absorb the subjects of leadership, budgeting, and parliamentary procedure; enough time to know your prospective brothers and sisters; and enough time to know good from bad. Don’t allow your son/daughter to enter in a one-day survival organizations, or even one-week orgs. (My apologies sa masagasaan) That’s too short a time to be taught of something beneficial to oneself, besides, you can’t really know a person in that brief time worthy to be called a ‘brother’ or a ‘sister’, can you? 

At the end of the day, parents should remember that it’s their responsibility to know where their child is headed to. You should scout if needed to know which organizations he should choose and persuade him not to choose hastily. We should be active parents. Don’t be passive, it might come back to haunt you.

----------


## grlnxtdor16

im not yet a parent. but i think its okay as long as dili lang e tago2 sa akong children to me about it. i would rather that they be open about it. but it would be better if the fraternity that they are in is a good one that would not promote violence and stuff.

----------


## ej___

If ever ato ni e-open sa ato mga kids, dili kaha nga ma-curious hinoon sila and ma-convince or ma-encourage?  :thinking: 

Or rather we dictate nalang what group nga puede cya mosulod?  :coolsmiley: 

I don't know for now. Ambot lagi.  :coolsmiley:

----------


## monrose29

open up this issue to them when they are at the right age.. enough to understand what is fraternity all about....

----------


## ej___

Hinoon, my son is still a yr & 8 months. A long way to go. :mrgreen: 

Hinoon, basin we have sis's and bro's here nga naay high school or college kids na. :mrgreen:

Gamit jud ni nila. :mrgreen:

----------


## khaliver

depende sa maturity sa child.. dapat responsible xa if gusto xa magfrat.. kabalo asa ang sayop sa dli... lisud bya naa frat ky madamay ka usahay... mawala pud imo attention sa studies... naa pud benefits pero mas daghan disadvantages!

----------


## d`monyita

As I keep on saying.... teach the child the way they should go and pray that he will not depart from it....

We as parents can do only so much.... we cannot run the kid's life forever... even my son at 3 yrs is pretty headstrong as to what he wants and does not want. 

Teach him respect for fellow human beings... teach him to be kind but not to be a doormat.... teach him about the value of education...teach him to be GRATEFUL that he eats 3 meals a day or even more than that...teach him to be generous with others but not be abused for his generosity.... teach him about the goodness of the Lord... etc etc... and then drop down on your knees in prayer as follow up.

----------


## goryo85

awww d mn ko gnikanan pro murag bati mn ni frat2 oyyyyy.... pra unsa mn kunohay ni? do we really need a group, organization or unsa b ngara just to belong? awww nuon dli mn tanan, not to generealize but really pra naku its no use... pra ra ni pcool2 kunohay, ky bati mn sd nuon wa ky groupo2, labi nag hiskul and college, bum mn sd k tan.awon nga 2 or 3 r mo mgkuyog sah?

----------


## ej___

> As I keep on saying.... teach the child the way they should go and pray that he will not depart from it....
> 
> We as parents can do only so much.... we cannot run the kid's life forever... even my son at 3 yrs is pretty headstrong as to what he wants and does not want. 
> 
> Teach him respect for fellow human beings... teach him to be kind but not to be a doormat.... teach him about the value of education...teach him to be GRATEFUL that he eats 3 meals a day or even more than that...teach him to be generous with others but not be abused for his generosity.... teach him about the goodness of the Lord... etc etc... and then drop down on your knees in prayer as follow up.


Nice sis. :mrgreen:

----------


## diem

[color=navy]
I believe fraternities and sorrorities are created from a social need to belong, a sense of family and loyalty. Most people are attracted to such organizations because of this. Fraternities/sorrorities can be a source of self-affirmation of one's value as a person.

But I believe that if one's family can adequately provide and nurture this self-affirmation, a person would have no need to join fraternities/sorrorities anymore.

I am not saying that fraternities/sorrorities are OK or not OK. It's all a matter of personal choice so I am speaking for myself. 

I am not a member of a fraternity because I do not find the need to be part of one. How come? Because of my family~ because they made me feel that I don't need to.

----------


## yokam

Rather than deciding for my children in the future, I'll let them decide on their own, literally, I'll let them live a life of their own. The best I can do is give them information and ideas about fraternities and sororities generally. I myself belongs to a fraternity, and I do know a lot of people from different fraternities as well. Fraternities are good outlets for diverse personal development and good human network. It's just so unfortunate we're being fed up by the negative issues about fraternities.

Akrho and TGP? I do believe this is an isolated event, and made worse by the media. Most of the troubles are caused by some of it's members personal and attitude issues, and not by the group per se. And with all the commotion caused, didto ihapak sa fraternity tanan. Ang pangalan sa fraternity ang luoy kaayo.

----------


## ej___

I guess family and friends attention are the ones who fill in the gaps. 

So if you have a good family and good friends, does this divert your childs attention on joining such organization? :mrgreen:

Sakto ba?  :mrgreen:

----------


## diem

[color=navy]^^Not necessarily. But that could be a huge factor in making the decision whether or not one should be a member of a fraternity/sorrority.

----------


## ej___

If so, that would help a lot. But not a guarantee unless kung e-micro monitor nato ang ato kids wherever he/she will go.  :coolsmiley:

----------


## Jollibee

well... the problem of idea of "ok ra mo sulod frat basta dili lang mangita ug gubot" kay naay uban fraternties nga once sulod nka ang GUBOT NAY MANGITA nmo...

well i know this is far fetched cry from the real purpose of a fraternity... but look around you its whats happening...

from personal experience... i couldnt count how many times i saved my skin from all the bruise or maybe even death all bcoz i dont belong to a frat...

----------


## ej___

> ... but look around you its whats happening...
> 
> from personal experience... i couldnt count how many times i saved my skin from all the bruise or maybe even death all bcoz i dont belong to a frat...


Hmmm. How come man pud bro nga nahitabo ni?   :thinking:

----------


## Jollibee

> Hmmm. How come man pud bro nga nahitabo ni?


As I said... It saved me more than once... but this could be the most scary...

Ga practice mi gkan sa ako kabanda sa akasha, dha luyo sa ramos btaw... from them nag lakaw mi anang gamay na dalan from akasha to ramos... kanang skina na naay bilyaran, nine something nga bilyaran, limtan nako ang ngalan...

4 mi ato tanan... then while walking naka notice me na naay nang labang na mga laki sa dalan nya ga hulat... mrag 3 sa one side then 4 sa other side... i even noticed that one of em was holding a knife...

we just walked calmly with heads down... then usa ni doul nla ngutana pwede ma mutanaw sa amo kamot, they were looking for AKRHO ritual marks...

now you think...if even usa lang sa amo ato AKRHO... u think ma luwas mi? way cguro pataya na nako ron... 

what if kng member mi sa AKRHO pero dili mi mangita ug gubot or non violent types... you think those guys would ask if we were peaceful types?

a perfect example of... 

"sometimes with fraternities, your not looking for trouble but trouble is looking for you"

Im not saying all fraternities are bad... but some do get u into trouble...

----------


## ej___

That's good bro. :mrgreen:

Then probably TGP to or other contra sa Akrho.  :mrgreen:

Pasabot ani nga dilikado ang AKrho sa sugbo kay daghan man ang nangita. 

Kuyawan man pud ta nga mga ginikanan ani specially kung lake ato bata.

This might happen to our kids too.   :coolsmiley:

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

I cant decide for my sons decision when he turns 18 but I will guide him and show him the right path experience wise . Him joining a fraternity is not a problem at all , I will show and tell him the negatives and postive results of being a fratman . From there , he can decide for himself the right thing to do . If he did the right thing , then I will congratulate myself for being a parent who did the right thing .

HOnestly , I want my son to become a member of the Order of DeMOLAY one day .

----------


## ej___

Bro Neo, 

Brotherhood sa Demolay daw is very strong nga even nga if makasalod sa FreeMason kay still they group themselves 
with one voice specially during meetings. :mrgreen:

Sakto ba bai? Naa gud ko colleague diri nga Demolay sya who joined Free Mason. :mrgreen:

Recently lang daw kay gi-band na ang Demolays in joining Free Mason.  :coolsmiley:

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

I am not sure of that rumor bai . I dont think thats true also .

----------


## d`monyita

well i want my son to obey the Order of the COOK (me!) and eat what i tell him to eat. hahahaha

----------


## abacus

not ok for me... ive been a fratman before, ala lang kiat ra jud na.. inom, chicks.. usahay kita pa away.

----------


## jerby66

ako ug fraternity murag di ko uyon akong anak apil ani. maypa sa skul organization lang apil kay maka add pag grade sa titsers.

----------


## Cherokee

I am a parent & I am a former frat man. 
I joined long ago against the wishes of my parents.
If I forbid it or not of my son to join a frat, he would surely join or not. I don't know. It depends.
But as a parent it is my responsibility to educate my son about fraternities, why they exist, what are their purpose, why the bad publicity, and so on & so forth.
With that I am safe that my son would absorb all my inputs I have given him and will make a good choice.

----------


## Onins

> not ok for me... ive been a fratman before, ala lang kiat ra jud na.. inom, chicks.. usahay kita pa away.


probably tungod sa walay ayo imong gisudlan... dili ka kamao mamili

----------


## ej___

> probably tungod sa walay ayo imong gisudlan... dili ka kamao mamili


Basin tingali walay naka guide niya bro.  :coolsmiley: 

If one have sets of good friends, matabangan siya whether to join some good organization or not to. :mrgreen:

Sa iya case, i think the opposite are around him thats why mao iyahang napaingnan. :mrgreen:

----------


## skylee_swoop

if my son and daughter want it in... pwede... KUNGGGGG... 1st honor sila sa elementary, valedictorion sa high school, of magna cumL sa university/college. hehehe or kung college pa sila dapat top3 deanslister...

pero... i'm not into it... i have nothing to prove... so will my son and daughter. chenggg!!!

----------


## ej___

Wow . .  :clap: 

E-prove pud daw bro if why you have nothing to prove. :mrgreen:

----------


## mia_princess

not ok.......brotherhood daw :Huh: ??if friends ang hanap mo, they'll come the natural way..dili kay muapply pa ka para maging part sa group..i mean y'know?gubot ra'y gipangita ana....wa'y au

----------


## Cherokee

> not ok.......brotherhood daw??if friends ang hanap mo, they'll come the natural way..dili kay muapply pa ka para maging part sa group..i mean y'know?gubot ra'y gipangita ana....wa'y au


It depends. But there are others who go to extreme ways. Being in a fraternity is but a rite of passage; of being accepted, by his own standards, into manhood. If you are ok well and fine. If you are not, well and fine gihapon. It depends upon the individuals perception & not according to another's view.

----------


## emma_subingsubing

not ok!

----------


## Gwynhuever

..ako i belong to a fraternity.....and i never regretted it...we had such good time and it was one of the best times in my life (college days)....pero sa amo panahon sa una wa man to mag patay oi...naa frictions with other groups...but fortunately our group pretty much stayed out of trouble....i would like to say i want my kid to join a fraternity...but since na usab na man ang dagan sa panahon...i will just hope nga without me restricting it...siya mismo di lang mo join...kay of course if he will ask me about it...i have to also tell him the good experiences i had....

anyway ...morag concerned man kaayo si bro ej ...sa "proper" way of upbringing sa kids...let me share this excerpt from The Prophet of Kahlil Gibran na lang...this is something i would like to be able to do puhon sa ako unya pag ka nanay:

"And he said:
Your children are not your children.
They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself.
They come through you but not from you,
And though they are with you, yet they belong not to you.
You may give them your love but not your thoughts.
For they have their own thoughts.
You may house their bodies but not their souls,
For their souls dwell in the house of tomorrow, which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.
You may strive to be like them, but seek not to make them like you.
For life goes not backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which your children as living arrows are sent forth.
The archer sees the mark upon the path of the infinite, and He bends you with His might that His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the archer's hand be for gladness;
For even as he loves the arrow that flies, so He loves also the bow that is stable."

----------


## ej___

Nice thoughts. I will just strive to make my children better for their own future. Guide ra man jud hinoon mahimo nato. 

For sure, there are no parents who would want their child to grow in some evil paths and deeds.  :mrgreen:

----------


## Cherokee

That's a nice line there from Kahlil Gibran...it's ben quite a while I haven't read his writings.
We want our children what's best for them but we don't force it through their throats. We are here only to guide & to educate them in the best way possible.

----------


## shimiyu

diem and i have the same take on the issue of fraternities and children.  for me, i'll try to make my children evaluate if it's really necessary to join one when they have their social needs met by our family, church community, and barkadas.

----------


## abuot

kun,puhon naa nakoy anak,ok ra siya musulod ug frat basta akoy pili unsa nga frat iya sudlan

----------


## carmie

sa karon panahuna naa may mga gubot.... patay2x and I dont want my sons/daughters (if i have any) to be one of them.

----------


## timmyduncan

for me a NO. NO!

----------


## Serene

Not okay.  :Kiss:

----------


## thadzonline

grabe kaayo ka tarnished ang image sa fraternities karon because of the very few frats nga naa sa limelight tungod sa ila reputation nga mangita ug gubot, and it is unfair sa other fraternities who espouses true service, brotherhood and existing for a certain noble purpose..daghan na frats ni evolve from the bunal bunal nga hazing practice and have graduated their initiation process towards genuine service learning like having recruits undergo adventure education programs, scouting, training in community involvement and other non-violent rites of membership

----------


## vladmire

depende sa fraternity na imo sudlan, kung benificial ang frat -- why not..

----------


## etsirkoid

I believe these communities were created in the first place because they share the same values just like any other organization. The thing is, as these communities grow larger it is very difficult to monitor the members that are just there for the sake of belongingness without even knowing the groups values and vision... 
and what i know usually when a person is already in, it is really difficult to remove them...
some people i know join this kinds of groups for safety -- it really is not a safe. you make it more dangerous if you created the danger.
but again it still will be a personal choice to join or not to join -- if you are a parent it is not yours to choose for your children your duty is just to guide and give them advise and not to live their lives for them..  :angel:

----------


## podot

di na lang, ngita na lang ug mga amigo ug amiga... kanang walay grupo grupo

----------


## thadzonline

> I believe these communities were created in the first place because they share the same values just like any other organization. The thing is, as these communities grow larger it is very difficult to monitor the members that are just there for the sake of belongingness without even knowing the groups values and vision... 
> and what i know usually when a person is already in, it is really difficult to remove them...
> some people i know join this kinds of groups for safety -- it really is not a safe. you make it more dangerous if you created the danger.
> but again it still will be a personal choice to join or not to join -- if you are a parent it is not yours to choose for your children your duty is just to guide and give them advise and not to live their lives for them..


amen to that...your children are individuals too, and we must trust that our upbringing will allow them to make smart choices, and genuinely lend a hand when they need it

----------


## koontz_circle

Maypa mo enter mog Cooking organization ani productive pa, or diba kaha Charitable institution para maka benefit ang community nga needy. Hinoon not all Fraternity mga buloyagon, kadtong frat nga nag cge commit crime are those who need attention. Mga kulang to silag parental guidance.

----------


## yargo

> di na lang, ngita na lang ug mga amigo ug amiga... kanang walay grupo grupo


daghan baya amigo amiga commit sad ug crime pero ang mga grupo na commit ug crime mas halin sa news na attract jud ug attention dayon. maski pa way grupo pwde ghapon na mahitabo.

----------


## christa

hahay.. sad man na nga panghitabo oie..

 fraternities and sororities used to be a nice organization to belong to.. brotherhood and sisterhood..

 but with the way things are going and with all the news about new victims, nya dead na pa jud, killed because of fraternity hazing and frights..
 di na OK ang fraternity karon..

 by nature teenagers or kids are curios bya.. we can guide them and inform them all we want..pero ig gawas nila sa balay, ig-ad2 nilag skwelahan ky wa bya ta nagbantay jud nila.. sak2 jud bya..ang gubot usahay mao man nay mangita sa taw gud..

 grabe na man ning nga frat-frat karon gud... gamay na lang kaau mapili na tarung.. 
 kay ang mga ideals sa mga bata karon kay lahi na man gud sauna..

 ang mga frat members man jud ang magdala ug kagubot..pero unsaon ang ngan man gud sa frat ang gidala.. mao nang in general na lang jud ang tanan..
 hasta ang mabawsan kay in general na lang pud...

 ang life kay mawagtang na lang na way hinungdan ay..  :cry: 

 di na jud ni ok ba..  :sad:

----------


## miss tapya

IMHO, tam not against Sor and Frats BUT... what I don't understand.. nganong kinahanglan pa mo undergo og mga bunal bunal or lashing para lang makasulod sa usa ka org.... para mabelong sa brotherhood/sisterhood....

----------


## ej___

Sis, i think the only purpose for that is, para ang frat/sor tenets kay masulod sa ulo with pain to the point nga moshiver imohang lawas sa kasakit sa paa or other parts sa lawas sa binunalan sa baga nga padle or rubber tire. 

Ang paa sa mga survivor, mura kono ug magtamatis ang paa sa kahubag.   :cheesy:

----------


## thadzonline

at ej__ I honestly do not get your point, can you be more specific?

----------


## Onins

hehehe ditto!

----------


## zyLe

i dont see any good point it frat and the like... no offense but that's my point..

----------


## Fairksins2

> i dont see any good point it frat and the like... no offense but that's my point..


yeah me too.... ana jud.... labi na sa dha sa cit zyle noh.. grabe kaau kadaghan.........

----------


## mariox

> i dont see any good point it frat and the like... no offense but that's my point..


well your point sukz man... BIG TIME...

depende sa frat.. pareha rag mga taw outside the frat/sor communities. naa kriminal naa di.. naa mapasanginlan.. naa mopasangil... 

not all frat/sor bati.. mailhan na nimo sa projects and achievements... unless waka paki like mr. ZYLE and mr. FAIRKSINS2 here..

----------


## mariox

I RECOMMEND YALL READIN TAUGAMMA AND AKRHO THREAD... naa mga insights didto as well as criticisms para maka add sa inyo perceptions...

----------


## thadzonline

I respect zyle's and mrfairskin2's opinions, they are entitled to it..for me, as long as walay gubot, walay balaod nga gisupak ang miyembro sa frat nga gibuhat sa ngalan sa frat okey ra na...but if magubot gane, kana dili na maayo..dili biya tanan frat gubot, mas makit-an lang jud ang gamay nga samok kaayo

----------


## ej___

> at ej__ I honestly do not get your point, can you be more specific?


Pamasin ra to ang ako bro. Mura ba ug ipa accept ang mga values or tenets sa frat/sor with pain so as to gain it through hardship. Mas dali daw masulod sa utok. I'm not really sure. 

I really don't know the rational value about the hazing thing.

Sigma Rho Fraternity na issue this couple of days. Hazing gihapon. Creates a really unappealing image about fraternities.

----------


## thadzonline

> Pamasin ra to ang ako bro. Mura ba ug ipa accept ang mga values or tenets sa frat/sor with pain so as to gain it through hardship. Mas dali daw masulod sa utok. I'm not really sure. 
> 
> I really don't know the rational value about the hazing thing.
> 
> Sigma Rho Fraternity na issue this couple of days. Hazing gihapon. Creates a really unappealing image about fraternities.


kung leadership with responsibility and accountability, or pagka law-abiding citizen ang value nga gipromote then ironic kaayo na

----------


## ej___

Mao lagi. Hinoon, dili man jud tanan imposes hazing. 

I salute those organization who doesn't promote violence and doesn't risk their members lives.

----------


## cuttie_angel

being in a frat member is ok but better you put it up in a proper places., i mean walay singgitay, walay bugal-bugalay and so and so forth.. just respect one another na lng...i do have lots of friends from different fraternities peru d jd cla makasinabot ai labi na inig meeting na nila kay magkadungan man padunggog diri padunggog didto., aw, ang resulta kagubot dayon...

----------


## sHe

depend pod cguro kung unsa na frat imong sudlan. i think okay man cguro ni mga frat ilang aim kaso lang
ang uban member ani lahi man pagsabot sa frat... mostly hambog na kaayo sila if labi na naka survive na
sila sa frat ilang gi sudlan.

----------


## pam

ok

----------


## cuttie_angel

> depend pod cguro kung unsa na frat imong sudlan. i think okay man cguro ni mga frat ilang aim kaso lang
> ang uban member ani lahi man pagsabot sa frat... mostly hambog na kaayo sila if labi na naka survive na
> sila sa frat ilang gi sudlan.


korek jd ka sis..mostly jd ani nila hambog lng ang agi pakarun-ingonon na member gd mi ani so lakas jd mi og dating.hahaha

----------


## thadzonline

wonder about why frats are getting a lot of bad publicity? The truth is that not even half the number of local frats were never involved in a violent incident. In a 2002 YAFS(Young Adults Fertility Survey) study, it was reported that 52% of fraternities have been involved in at least one violent incident. 13.7% of all fraternity activities are perceived as hazing in the same report.

Tan-aw mo Maayong Buntag Kapamilya tomorrow 630-700, they have a topic related to fraternities

----------


## yokam

Being a frat member myself, there's a lot of things to be learned and experienced inside the fraternity that can help one develop as a person in any aspect provided that one banks on the right fraternity. So my stand on this one, it's definitely a yes with a condition of choosing a good fraternity.

----------


## koontz_circle

ok raman nang frat basta mag tree planting lang sila para productive pod bah.. or any community service.. they don't have to limit their brotherhood campaign within the organization.. give something to the society as well

----------


## yokam

^^That's actually an understatement because a lot of fraternities has been doing voluntary work for the society. Just like here in our school, we have been doing the Gawad Kalinga every year, building houses for the less fortunate. Too bad the media has been feeding us with too many negative inputs (and should I say without any positive inputs) about fraternities that's why most people know nothing about the productive activities of the fraternities.

----------


## GYM73

mga salut nga fraternity according to me nag dala lang us gubot sa katilingban.

----------


## thadzonline

> mga salut nga fraternity according to me nag dala lang us gubot sa katilingban.


that's a hasty generalization without doing the necessary research. Daghan sad biya frats nga wala nalambigit sa violence

----------


## LaBelleza

frats....lame

----------


## AVriLRockZ!!!

frat fret frit frot frut...
wa jud ayu...not ok..
usually bugno ra pangita...kiat lang agi

----------


## koontz_circle

Fraternity sucks!!

----------


## thadzonline

let's be broad-minded about it, no hasty generalizations

----------


## isaac95

Bisan unsa nga fraternity ma dautan or maayo wala gyud nay ayong grupoha kadala lang na ug gubot bisan asa.... kanang mga member ana gud basta naa gani gikalagotan dayon lang ug pamira nagsalig nga naay grupo nga mga konsentidor sad kaayo bisan sayop sa ila member hala laban....

Mga member anang fraternity mga gara kaayo murag kinsa nga mga sakto sige lang panghingi sa ubang batan-on mao lagi nagsalig sa grupo.... Pero malakawa ang usa ka member nga siya ra usa ayyy SUS perteng talawana dayon lang dagan ma-ISOG lang basta naay mga ka-BROD nga mga POLPOL sad nga dagko....

Mas maayo pag moapil nalang sa mga CHARISMATIC group kay naa pay makuha nga pagtulon-an ayaw anang fraternity nga MATIGBAK ka ug sayo ana maamong sa mga kaubang ISOG nga TALAWAN.... ATRASO SA UBAN ATRASO SA TANAN.... maayo bana?

Unsa may nakaayo ana INGON SILA ANG FRATERNITY BROTHERHOOD? asa may brotherhood ana nga bunal-bunalan ang mga mosulod... Kamo kuno be makaako ba mo ug bunal sa inyo mga IGSOON? di ba dili? tungod anang bunal daghan ang namatay luoy lang kaayo ang mga ginikanan nga nag-SAKRIPISYO ug padako sa ilang anak unya PATYON lang sa uban....  :angry: 

Mga fratmen asa man ang inyong giingon nga BY-LAWS? mismo kamo wala mo motuman ana.... Patay diri Patay ngadto asa may brotherhood ana? FRAT!!! FRAT!!! FRAT!!! wala nay ayo gadala lang na ug DIMAL ug mga SAGBOT lang na sa KATILINGBAN....  :tickedoff:   :tickedoff:   :tickedoff:   :tickedoff:   :tickedoff:

----------


## thadzonline

> Bisan unsa nga fraternity ma dautan or maayo wala gyud nay ayong grupoha kadala lang na ug gubot bisan asa.... kanang mga member ana gud basta naa gani gikalagotan dayon lang ug pamira nagsalig nga naay grupo nga mga konsentidor sad kaayo bisan sayop sa ila member hala laban....
> 
> Mga member anang fraternity mga gara kaayo murag kinsa nga mga sakto sige lang panghingi sa ubang batan-on mao lagi nagsalig sa grupo.... Pero malakawa ang usa ka member nga siya ra usa ayyy SUS perteng talawana dayon lang dagan ma-ISOG lang basta naay mga ka-BROD nga mga POLPOL sad nga dagko....
> 
> Mas maayo pag moapil nalang sa mga CHARISMATIC group kay naa pay makuha nga pagtulon-an ayaw anang fraternity nga MATIGBAK ka ug sayo ana maamong sa mga kaubang ISOG nga TALAWAN.... ATRASO SA UBAN ATRASO SA TANAN.... maayo bana?
> 
> Unsa may nakaayo ana INGON SILA ANG FRATERNITY BROTHERHOOD? asa may brotherhood ana nga bunal-bunalan ang mga mosulod... Kamo kuno be makaako ba mo ug bunal sa inyo mga IGSOON? di ba dili? tungod anang bunal daghan ang namatay luoy lang kaayo ang mga ginikanan nga nag-SAKRIPISYO ug padako sa ilang anak unya PATYON lang sa uban.... 
> 
> Mga fratmen asa man ang inyong giingon nga BY-LAWS? mismo kamo wala mo motuman ana.... Patay diri Patay ngadto asa may brotherhood ana? FRAT!!! FRAT!!! FRAT!!! wala nay ayo gadala lang na ug DIMAL ug mga SAGBOT lang na sa KATILINGBAN....


actually dili tanan..sadly mas daghan ang nalambigit sa violent incidents..in a 2002 YAFS survey there is still 48% of frats nga hamugaway gihapon ug wala nainvolved sa mga violent nga kalihokan

----------


## yokam

I'm a fratman myself and I know a lot of other people belonging to other fraternities. I just find it so funny when people react violently when they hear the word "fraternity" and equate it to trouble, in other words, gangs, just because of the mistakes of 2, 3 or 4 groups. I've been into a fraternity for more than 2 years and wa man gyud ko kita ug away or gitripan or gibirahan ko, ironically, as to the belief of others, or most people for that matter, I gained a lot of friends and acquaintances, and not only in my fraternity but from other groups as well.

----------


## xtian_hero

For me, theres a difference between Fraternity and Brotherhood.. Fraternity for me is such a low class kind of group or what i usually call "trouble maker", bunch if purely immature guys... But when you say Brotherhood, its somewhat like a group of people that helps contribute something good to our country... No offense... But thats how we describe it in our place.. 

but eii... its nice to have a group like Yokam... sounds really professional and mature..

----------


## yokam

@xtian_hero:

Actually, fraternity and brotherhood, in the strictest and real sense go hand in hand. Fraternity is a group where people share a very common interest/s and is usually an extension of friendship and camaraderie, it is a society, a community. If we go back in history, fraternities has really served their purpose well and not a lot of people can join because recruitment is done either through invitation or thorough and strict screening, unlike now. Some forms of fraternities are social fraternities, honor fraternities, class fraternities, literary/academic fraternities, professional fraternities, and service fraternities to name a few.

What happened now is that people (normally the new ones) who join fraternities doesn't know why they are joining the group, they don't know the essence of the group. It's either join to be "in", to look for sense of belongingness, or simply to look for other people to back them up. That's where the problem starts, they don't know what are they doing in the first place. Sayang kaayo, fraternities could contribute much to society, but because of it's tainted image, people simply look down to such groups as "gangs".  :sad:

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

And us FRATMEN na gusto mo EDUCATE aron dili ma IGNORANTE ang NON FRATMEN , dili madawat because they chose to be against it without knowing the core . 

Just like what THADZ and YOKAM said , closeminded kaau ang mga tao ... just heareing the word FRATERNITY , ulbo dayon mga kaspa . Tsk tsk tsk ... we are not different na murag mga kagaw or sakit kahadlukan ug likayan . Unsay nabuhat ug gipangbuhat sa mga FRATMAN , nabuhat ug gipangbuhat pod na sa NON FRATMAN mapa POSITIVE or NEGATIVE na siya na issue . 

Karon , like the fratman myself and very proud of it ... is that a suggestion from the guys who are against that you are all better than me/us in general kay kamo NON FRATMAN mo and by being NON FRATMAN dili mo matawag ug DIMAL ug SAGBOT sa katilingban ?

----------


## xtian_hero

@yokam:

your right... its just that we use "fraternity" as a word of a group to recognize what they are, to differentiate between good group and bad group.. its not that I'm against frat or to you guys who are members in frat... 

I actually have lots of friends that are involved in Frat, even my uncle and kuyas are members of frats.. I know what they can do, and I know what they are capable of doing... Some are dangerous, some contributes to society...

Conclusion is, its ok to be a member in frat. It will depend how its gonna be handled... It can fall into a bad a** leader... It can also fall into a good leadership....

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

@ XTIAN ... being a BADASS LEADER is better than a GOOD LEADER , depeding on how you use the LITERAL MEANING but when using the word BADASS , it is always meant to say something if not " the BEST " , " EXCELLENT " .

To all who are against of FRATERNITIES :

Ist clear now that everything stated are just pure GENERALIZATION and STEREOTYPING .

----------


## xtian_hero

@springy...

 - well.. my definition as a Bad A** leader would be a bad one.... that would be troublesome.. don't you think?... well, if you use Bad A** leader as a compliment.. then.. I'd say, his a cool leader... what more can I say?..

----------


## epson

> frat fret frit frot frut...
> wa jud ayu...not ok..
> usually bugno ra pangita...kiat lang agi


sakto!

----------


## epson

not ok! k?

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

> @springy...
> 
>  - well.. my definition as a Bad A** leader would be a bad one.... that would be troublesome.. don't you think?... well, if you use Bad A** leader as a compliment.. then.. I'd say, his a cool leader... what more can I say?..


I understand what you meant mao I rephrase kay literally BAD man kay like me .. when you say BADASS , I would think of it as a GOOD ONE or BEST ONE . 

Saying also COOL LEADER doesnt justify also on a POSITIVE NOTE all the time . Well , offtopic na man ta and again for me BADASS signifies a GOOD LEADER . I would rather use EVIL LEADER or CORRUPT LEADER hhehehe .

----------


## xtian_hero

kk... got it.. :mrgreen: hehe..... thanks dude...

----------


## epson

not okay.period.

----------


## sirius

depende sa fraternity, pero mas ok man sako ang wala

----------


## ondoy

i'm not a frat member but oyon ko as long as pilion lngto nga grupo nga maayo ug record ur myembro, dili man cguro tanan grupo nay kagubot pwera lng sa uban.

----------


## YJOB

until now wa ko kasabot unsay purpose anang frat frat.

nabuhi man lagi ko sa college wa koy frat?

does it mean nga kanang mga naay frat diha di mabuhi kun sila ra?

----------


## xtian_hero

> @xtian_hero:
> 
> Actually, fraternity and brotherhood, in the strictest and real sense go hand in hand. Fraternity is a group where people share a very common interest/s and is usually an extension of friendship and camaraderie, it is a society, a community. If we go back in history, fraternities has really served their purpose well and not a lot of people can join because recruitment is done either through invitation or thorough and strict screening, unlike now. Some forms of fraternities are social fraternities, honor fraternities, class fraternities, literary/academic fraternities, professional fraternities, and service fraternities to name a few.
> 
> What happened now is that people (normally the new ones) who join fraternities doesn't know why they are joining the group, they don't know the essence of the group. It's either join to be "in", to look for sense of belongingness, or simply to look for other people to back them up. That's where the problem starts, they don't know what are they doing in the first place. Sayang kaayo, fraternities could contribute much to society, but because of it's tainted image, people simply look down to such groups as "gangs".


@YJOB... read it... you'll understand..

----------


## YJOB

yeah i understand that, but nowadays ang mga frat lahi na, ultimo gani ang mga lider maoy mag-una una gubot.

----------


## IT

sa ako lang ... walay nada ang frat. ni commet lang ko ha.

----------


## bkrayge

not ok

----------


## april_me87

not ok...pero ako bf kay frat..waaah..  :rolleyes:

----------


## bkrayge

not ok jud kay kuyaw.... maypa wala...

----------


## Egoist

di ok

----------


## GYM

not.

----------


## cHumM

its a big no,no jud ning frat....sakit ra ni sa lawas...

----------


## mariox

> its a big no,no jud ning frat....sakit ra ni sa lawas...


lahi ang bond sa members compared to just normal friends... dili ka traidoron... mao ni ako experience sa ako.. ambot sa uban...

----------


## jemmanf

ako papa frat member sauna. panghambog gyud niya accomplishments sa ila frat. daghan kaau community service. dili na daw preha sa una ang frat kron. sauna kay di man magpinatyanay mga fratmen. magcompete man sila thru their accomplisments sa community...

----------


## j-tech31again

for me ok cya kung gamiton sa tarong nga lugar or mag pasikat sa tarong na lugar ....not kung sagulan violent action with in the group wich distruct the name of fraternity

----------


## mariox

> ako papa frat member sauna. panghambog gyud niya accomplishments sa ila frat. daghan kaau community service. dili na daw preha sa una ang frat kron. sauna kay di man magpinatyanay mga fratmen. magcompete man sila thru their accomplisments sa community...


bisan karon pa tingali bruh naa man gihapon nindot nga accomplishments... 

pero mas halin man gud ibalita sa media if patay ug crimen.

maguba sad ang whole image sa brotherhood tungod sa few groups involved with such notorious activities

daghan sad out-of-school youth nato na maggamit sa word nga frat... ang uban gang / thugs raman unta...

----------


## rEn_tHirtEEn

it's n0t ok f0r me...

----------


## sexyjelly

hhmm.. d bya gyud malikayan kung mag apil2x ka frat and if mahibaw.an ka nga member ka kay apilon ka sa gubot.. advice lang.. stay out of trouble, or trouble will find you..  :wink:

----------


## mariox

> hhmm.. d bya gyud malikayan kung mag apil2x ka frat and if mahibaw.an ka nga member ka kay apilon ka sa gubot.. advice lang.. stay out of trouble, or trouble will find you..


trouble will still find you even if your not a member...

----------


## edgar88

kung dli bantayi inyo anak, kay kung ganhan jud, wla moy mabuhat, bantayi lng, labi na dugay mo uli nya magtakiang ug uli, tabangi nalng tawn ninyo, dli lalim gkan kulata  :sad:

----------


## BuslotBulsa

definitely not ok.///

----------


## azillui

ako wa paman jud koy anak pero mo ingon ko nga d jud ko gusto nga mg apil2 ako future anak og kanang frat2.. same as wa ko paapil apila sa ako parents krun which is really am thankful of...  :evil:

----------


## lord-lord-lord

wla pa koy anak n im a fratman.. ok ra nko dpende kng unsa nga grupo iya sudlan.. dli ng mga frats nga nag-practice ug gangsterism or knang gubot ra cge ang mga plano..

----------


## yokam

It's ok for me. I'm a fratman and I never had any or single regret about joining one. Know the group you're about to get in, that's they real key.

----------


## jackyboy

> frat fret frit frot frut...
> wa jud ayu...not ok..
> usually bugno ra pangita...kiat lang agi





> Fraternity sucks!!


y does it suck? priesthood is a fraternity, does it suck? Boy Scout of the Philippines is considered as a fraternity, does it suck ba? I mean, these fraternity promote development.. How can it be a bad thing :Huh: 

Now, I am a member of Alpha Phi Upsilon, I went thru hazing as a mode of acceptance. But after all the pain, our fraternity have promoted tree planting activities, provided barangay clean up drives, church rehabilitation on certain barangays. We have accomplished all these as a group. Now, how can a group that promotes development be a bad thing..? Secondly, if these groups are really that bad, then why do colleges and universities in the philippines promote them?? this is because in organizations/fraternities/sororities can develop our social and leadership skills. and these skills are the things that schools cannot teach. Literally!!!

I know what you always hear on tv, but please don't GENERALIZE!!! Not all organization are that bad. 




> It's ok for me. I'm a fratman and I never had any or single regret about joining one. Know the group you're about to get in, that's they real key.


welcome bro!! true sign of a fratman!!  :clap: 




> wla pa koy anak n im a fratman.. ok ra nko dpende kng unsa nga grupo iya sudlan.. dli ng mga frats nga nag-practice ug gangsterism or knang gubot ra cge ang mga plano..


kung naa nakoy anak ako jud cgro pasudlon sa ako group sad. hehe. but of course, tagaan pud nako ug decision ako anak. hehe. true sign of a fratman is acceptance and service. mao jud na. mao na ako nakatunanan. hehe. 
welcome mga fratman!! longlive our organization!!  :clap:

----------


## Lord_Ac

Brotherhood? You literally slap around someone before they can join and that's what you call brotherhood? Heh. 

If I ever have a son, I'd never allow someone to strike him... not even me. I'm in no frat.. and I have no plans ever joining one.




> trouble will still find you even if your not a member...


So one of the reason you joined a frat is to counter trouble? Can't you handle trouble on your own? I do. 

Spare us the drama. 

You joined a fraternity, now face the criticism of society. Don't tell us that we don't know the whole story or stuff like that. We're not kids. What is shown on TV are facts. And somehow we are affected by it. Because naay gubot ang X frat and Y frat, makuyawan mi mulakaw kay madamay nya mi. No matter how "good" fraternity does, it can't cover up a corpse. I couldn't care less about a tree planting activity.

I'm not "generalizing" by the way. I'm more of a "statistics" guy. I just hate 4 out of every 5 frat men.

----------


## ursoman

ay mo anang frat maypag mag brgy tanod nalng mo.. puslan pa..hehe

----------


## jackyboy

> Brotherhood? You literally slap around someone before they can join and that's what you call brotherhood? Heh. 
> 
> If I ever have a son, I'd never allow someone to strike him... not even me. I'm in no frat.. and I have no plans ever joining one.
> 
> 
> So one of the reason you joined a frat is to counter trouble? Can't you handle trouble on your own? I do. 
> 
> Spare us the drama. 
> 
> ...


Counter trouble? Maybe. Can you do barangay clean up drives by yourself? Pfftt.  :grin: 
Fraternities/Sororities work as a whole, thats the main thing, unity. Helps you develop social skills, leadership and etc.
How can it be trouble if it promotes development?

What you see on tv is NOT ALL of us. More of a statistics ha? You hate 4 out of 5 frat men? That's generalizing already. hahaha. 

Fine! Rate us whatever you want. If this is what you really see in all of us. Then okay, I respect your opinion. hehehe. Im just sharing my side. 
Peace.  :angel:

----------


## IT

NO FUTURE...

----------


## jntio

ok for me. nt ol frat maot

----------


## Lord_Ac

> Counter trouble? Maybe. Can you do barangay clean up drives by yourself? Pfftt. 
> Fraternities/Sororities work as a whole, thats the main thing, unity. Helps you develop social skills, leadership and etc.
> How can it be trouble if it promotes development?
> 
> What you see on tv is NOT ALL of us. More of a statistics ha? You hate 4 out of 5 frat men? That's generalizing already. hahaha. 
> 
> Fine! Rate us whatever you want. If this is what you really see in all of us. Then okay, I respect your opinion. hehehe. Im just sharing my side. 
> Peace.


Look bro, I have nothing against you. I just hate that kind of organization. I had a friend who almost died because of that. And he wasn't even part of a group. Nadamay lang. So like I said, bisag pila na ka kahoy ang natanom, dili na ma cover up ang pagka violente sa mga frat.

----------


## jackyboy

> Look bro, I have nothing against you. I just hate that kind of organization. I had a friend who almost died because of that. And he wasn't even part of a group. Nadamay lang. So like I said, bisag pila na ka kahoy ang natanom, dili na ma cover up ang pagka violente sa mga frat.


I have nothing against you too bay, thanks for that. I'm just explaining my part because the way I understand and experience fraternity is not the same way you and your friend experienced it. We may be a fraternity but it is not us who beat up your friend, it is not us who did all the killings and stuff. You're just generalizing all of us as one when in fact there are lots and lots of fraternities all over the world with different goals.

Like I said, you may rate us whatever you want, we all have different background and experiences. If you really think all fraternities all over the world is just equal to death, violence, corruption and etc. then fine, thats okay with me. I still respect your opinion. 

Anyway, storya2x raman ni atoa. Share2x lang gud ta. hehe. Peace.  :smiley:

----------


## Lord_Ac

I understand what you're saying bai. I know it wasn't you who beat my friend up but like I said, you cannot blame us for stereotyping fraternities. For example: I studied HS at Sacred Heart.. and mag lagot kaayo ko if naa tao mu ingon "Hambogiro taga Sacred Heart" because dili ko hambogiro but I cannot blame them kay naa man jud hambogiro atong skwelahana. That's the same thing sa fraternities. You cannot blame us for thinking that fraternities are violent groups. Of course not all, but without a doubt daghan ang warfreak.

----------


## jackyboy

> I understand what you're saying bai. I know it wasn't you who beat my friend up but like I said, you cannot blame us for stereotyping fraternities. For example: I studied HS at Sacred Heart.. and mag lagot kaayo ko if naa tao mu ingon "Hambogiro taga Sacred Heart" because dili ko hambogiro but I cannot blame them kay naa man jud hambogiro atong skwelahana. That's the same thing sa fraternities. You cannot blame us for thinking that fraternities are violent groups. Of course not all, but without a doubt daghan ang warfreak.


Hahay, kapoya na balik2x ani ako post uy. hehe. Like I said, rate us whatever you want. Anything is okay with me, maski wala ka kaila sa amo grupo. Imuha man na opinion. Cge, ok ra kau nako tawgun mi nimu na wala mi ayu tungod sa mga balita kay IMUHA man nang opinion. Ako lahi man pud ko ug naagian lahi pud ko ug opinion. Ayaw lang pag expect jud bay na walay musupak nimu kay tanan taw lahi2x man ug experience ug opinion. Gets??

----------


## jntio

ok for frat

----------


## Labrador2

for me okay ra naa group or frat as long ang group taron glang pud. kay sa ako mao ni ang naka tabang sa ako during my college days na mo pasar ko kay ma bunalan man kung naa hagbong

----------


## ursoman

di ko ganahan mo apil ug frat kay masuko akong mama..

----------


## wsraxe

depende ra kung unsa nga frat

----------


## ursoman

ganahan tana ko mo apil ug frat naa may bunal2x oi.. kinahanglan pajud na sa frat?
if depende sa frat, unsay man d ay frat na nindot?

----------


## jackyboy

> ganahan tana ko mo apil ug frat naa may bunal2x oi.. kinahanglan pajud na sa frat?
> if depende sa frat, unsay man d ay frat na nindot?


naa man to frat sa usc-tc na walay bunal. exam ra to cya nya mag community service for 1 week. kalimot lang ko sa name.

----------


## ursoman

naa man pod uban frat mag buhat2 ug maau haron ingnon nindot ilang grupo 
pero sa naa pod toy bahong tinaguan d ay,.. mag tanod nalng ko oi para maka ingon
jud kong service...

----------


## jackyboy

> naa man pod uban frat mag buhat2 ug maau haron ingnon nindot ilang grupo 
> pero sa naa pod toy bahong tinaguan d ay,.. mag tanod nalng ko oi para maka ingon
> jud kong service...


like unsa man na frat bay? karon pa ko ani da.

----------


## wsraxe

btaw. unsa nga fraT?

----------


## legal_cd

its ok as long as dili violent ang nature sa mga activities nila...

----------


## ursoman

ambot lang.. sila ray nakahibaw sa ialng binohatan..hehe

----------


## jackyboy

> ambot lang.. sila ray nakahibaw sa ialng binohatan..hehe


ok. y kahibaw man ka na naa silay bahong gitagoan kung sila ra d i ang kahibaw ana? tungod lang kay naa silay gibuhat maayo? libog ko da. hehe.

----------


## ursoman

sa akong is hilig kaau mag dinaotay ang isig mga frat, ila jud ipalabasa na mas nindot jud ilang grupo kaysa uban
pero pare pareho lang sila tingali na sila gud naa mga dark sides..hehe

----------


## jackyboy

> sa akong is hilig kaau mag dinaotay ang isig mga frat, ila jud ipalabasa na mas nindot jud ilang grupo kaysa uban
> pero pare pareho lang sila tingali na sila gud naa mga dark sides..hehe


hehe. naa sad jud btaw mga frat na mag compete, pro dili pud tanan bay. pero does it mean ba na if mag compete sila naa silay daotan gitago? hehe

----------


## batosai

fratman nako since 1998 , all i can say frat in nature nindot maka-ayo . dakog tabang ma-o legal na sa uban schools kay for collegiete gud na sya kay dha mag sukod ato independent dili nata mag salig ato parents .kay sa college survival of the fittest the strong will leave the weak will bye,,-.,pero sa mga uban ang frat ila gi pariha og gang ni apil sila para na-a mo laban kung naa sila ka-away (mga talawan)kay brad gisiga-an ko mata ato kulatahon ana dayon , kung dili mangulata dayon kay kabalo sya na-a iya bro ma assaist nya kung musukol. nya uban recruit dayon istambay pang bala. nawala na ngano na-a gitukog ng fraternity.,........
,.....................................united we stand divided we fall.............  :eat:

----------


## lord-lord-lord

ok ang frat kng school based gyd.. wlay mga tambay.. pro d sd high school ha.. collegiate gyd..

----------


## ursoman

mawa nanang frat after college,, wa ma nang kainit..

----------


## jntio

> ok ang frat kng school based gyd.. wlay mga tambay.. pro d sd high school ha.. collegiate gyd..


yeah right

----------


## mariox

honestly, wa jud koy basul when joined my frat... it gave me the confidence i needed as a starting probinsyano working my way around the new "college world" in the city... i could have gone some other way but it was my final decision...

tinuod na questionable ang rituals para makasulod, pero kinahanglan ni para macomplete ang bond sa mga brothers or sisters... we used to joke around how i crawled and licked the boot of my master... pero it gave me the satisfaction... kun wa kay bunal naagian, you'll feel undeserving sooner or later... 

these things cant be felt by a normal person.... only fratmen do, so dont ever judge us...

...as far as im concerned... during my years as an M.I. most brods with lesser beatings, maoy molikoy taod2x.

if you dont like it because of the initiation, those things are not meant for you... you can try other clubs or social groups... or try cheer leading....

ayawg sulod sa frat kung hesitant ka... kaw ra magdalag tigaw sa grupo... 
ayawg sud kung wa kay potential or wa kay maimprove sa frat, youll only be a burden... 
ayawg sulod kung naa ka problema, daghan nag problema ang frat na imong sudlan... 
ayawg sulod tungod naa ka kuntra... the name of your frat should be protected... it is sacred... d jud dapat bulingbulingan sa rumble or gubot...

were just as bad or as good as any other non-fratmen... we get drunk, we do drugs(ooops), we party, we hate, we love.... 

some "gangsters" like the highschool gangs we see at the streets at night, grupo na sila, pero i never call them fratmen... kuwang pana silag seminar... and also kanang ubang mga trouble makers... pls stop your rage... maypa inyo na iproject kanang inyong ipalit ug bakal gikan sa danao...

pero, every frat, naa na sila nga rules na dapat i-implement, principles na dapat sundon... pero like non-fratmen, some also bend the rules and bylaws.... or maybe never implement them....

i have a daughter, and in time, if ever she want to join, ill accept her decision... as long as shes 18.




> NO FUTURE...


we have... i have a very good-paying job right with only 4hrs max per day and so as the other istoryan fratmen here...




> its ok as long as dili violent ang nature sa mga activities nila...


yeah.... very open-minded...

----------


## taryon78

yap bro ! if you plan to join frat..ty.all have to do is follow the by-laws

----------


## jntio

ok ok ok

----------


## ursoman

depende sa nawong..

----------


## lord-lord-lord

nawong gyd? hehehe

----------


## ursoman

naa may frat nag mga membro mga kriminal kaaug nawong..hehe

----------


## lord-lord-lord

luoya sd anang nawng pa lng daan kriminal na oi! hahahah! pwede daun dakpon ba bsag wlay gbuhat! hehehehe

----------


## ursoman

hehe.. mao nang di ganahn ang mga parents mag prat2 ilang anak kay kahadlokan daw ug nawong ang mga membro..

----------


## trancemagna

ok ra as long as d ko samuk2x.on if naa nay panik.... nganu ni enter....

----------


## mariox

> hehe.. mao nang di ganahn ang mga parents mag prat2 ilang anak kay kahadlokan daw ug nawong ang mga membro..


hehehe personal opinion ra man na... walay basehan. naa daghan non-fratmen nga aliwas kaayog nawng. naa sad mga non-fratmen na barkada-barkada ra pero mga aliwas kaayog nawng... 

kung aliwas diay kag nawng aw kahadlokan jud bisan d fratman....

sa kalibutan mostly, birds of the same feather, flock together... kung ganahan kag reggae ari jud kas mga dreads kuyog, kung rakista ka - sa mga long hair, kung emo ka, sa mga bayot, awww sa mga emo diay...

same ra sad sa fratmen. within sa grupo, naa sad rugged, hiphop, formal.... sauna na uso pang rugged sa skul, most of the time, anha ko mo kuyog sa brod na rugged.... now that matured nako gamay, formal nasad ko...

----------


## ursoman

manawat pod inyong frat ug mga bayot?

----------


## jntio

> manawat pod inyong frat ug mga bayot?


para himuong muse

----------


## ej___

Nagka alegre man hinoon diri.  :cheesy: 

Tuod no? Unsa kahay tawag anang organization sa mga 3rd ***?

Fraternity = men
Sorority = women
? = shemen/Tbird (gays/lesbians)

----------


## erichoy

shodi avas ang grupo nila... mga murag laki ug murag babae... ahahaha

----------


## mariox

> manawat pod inyong frat ug mga bayot?


hahahaha.... kagilok ana pangutanaha oi.... as far as i know, walay pako bayot nga nakit-ang misulod. pero sa honorary members dili ko sure. hahaha.

sa tinoud lang, dili jud unta dapat i-discriminate ang third ***. pero most of the time, mao nay magdala ug koot-koot labi nag mahubog... wa na d.a. dayn...

themesong dayn -->> kay gi kumot2x sa dakong kamot...

----------


## erichoy

ahahaha.. mao jud.. in short gamiton ang pagkakataon nga samtang hubog dra na mangoot.. ahahahahha

----------


## ursoman

mao! mag frat2 dayon para daghag makoot ba..hehe

----------


## jackyboy

> mao! mag frat2 dayon para daghag makoot ba..hehe


bwahahaha. ahaka nimu do. kaw ha, swito kau ka da. uuyyy. hehehe.

----------


## ursoman

atay! hehe wa ta ana oi.. pure na laki ni..hehe

----------


## jackyboy

aww. hehe. joke ra do. hehe.

----------


## ursoman

hehe.. naa mangud mangapil frat2 paila lang sa pagkabayot.. manod para naay molaban nila kung mag gara2 sila..

----------


## jackyboy

ambot lang sad ana bay ha. karun pako kadungog ana. hehe.

----------


## erichoy

btaw dats true.. naa jud btaw mo sud lng frat aron naay mo laban nila ba... but thats not should be...

----------


## mariox

> hehe.. naa mangud mangapil frat2 paila lang sa pagkabayot.. manod para naay molaban nila kung mag gara2 sila..


mao jud na... lisod jud na kung matabo... daghan raba maayo mokarga ug istorya na siya naargabyado. ang first impulse ana laban jud ka sa imong brod. pero sayop na. dapat jud investigate ang pagkahitabo if tinoud nga nayatakan iyang katungod...

naa nami nabawsan tungod naargabyado among brod or sis. pero naa sad times na ang among kaugalingon brod ug sis ang among gihatagan ug disciplinary action tungod sila gauna2x.

----------


## jackyboy

> mao jud na... lisod jud na kung matabo... daghan raba maayo mokarga ug istorya na siya naargabyado. ang first impulse ana laban jud ka sa imong brod. pero sayop na. dapat jud investigate ang pagkahitabo if tinoud nga nayatakan iyang katungod...
> 
> naa nami nabawsan tungod naargabyado among brod or sis. pero naa sad times na ang among kaugalingon brod ug sis ang among gihatagan ug disciplinary action tungod sila gauna2x.


btaw bro. sakto, investigate jud.

----------


## lord-lord-lord

> hehehe personal opinion ra man na... walay basehan. naa daghan non-fratmen nga aliwas kaayog nawng. naa sad mga non-fratmen na barkada-barkada ra pero mga aliwas kaayog nawng... 
> 
> kung aliwas diay kag nawng aw kahadlokan jud bisan d fratman sa kalibutan mostly, birds of the same feather, flock together... kung ganahan kag reggae ari jud kas mga dreads kuyog, kung rakista ka - sa mga long hair, kung emo ka, sa mga bayot, awww sa mga emo diay...
> 
> same ra sad sa fratmen. within sa grupo, naa sad rugged, hiphop, formal.... sauna na uso pang rugged sa skul, most of the time, anha ko mo kuyog sa brod na rugged.... now that matured nako gamay, formal nasad ko...




OT gmay.. nyahahahahahahahahaha! sak2 ka bai! kng emo ad2 na sa mga bayot! hahaha!

----------


## erichoy

para sakoa lng opinion d jud nko pasudlon akong future son coz magda ranag kagubot...

----------


## lord-lord-lord

> para sakoa lng opinion d jud nko pasudlon akong future son coz magda ranag kagubot...


dli mn tnan..

----------


## Egoist

> naa nami nabawsan tungod naargabyado among brod or sis. pero naa sad times na ang among kaugalingon brod ug sis ang among gihatagan ug disciplinary action tungod sila gauna2x.


na.argabyado inyong brod? partz dili kamo mao na.argabyado pasagdi siya pag.solve probem niya . Man is supposed to be an individual not a parasite to others. migo nako pero di mi soud gibinnoanngan nako tana ko " tinoud na bai nga basta active kag frat duagy ka maka grad." suko man duan nako nya gi.ingan pa gyud ko suroy niya didto sa-ngan sa college- bantay lang ka,,,,, KALAINA ana partz

----------


## mariox

> na.argabyado inyong brod? partz dili kamo mao na.argabyado pasagdi siya pag.solve probem niya . Man is supposed to be an individual not a parasite to others. migo nako pero di mi soud gibinnoanngan nako tana ko " tinoud na bai nga basta active kag frat duagy ka maka grad." suko man duan nako nya gi.ingan pa gyud ko suroy niya didto sa-ngan sa college- bantay lang ka,,,,, KALAINA ana partz


ang pagkasuko wala sa imong gipangutana. naa na sa iyang gitaguang kalagot nimo.

ang pagkadugay sa pagraduate naa ra sad nas taw. mao naay pubre, naay dato(mostly sa naay kwarta nakagrad man). no pain no gain. 

ang pagkainit sa utok. naa ra sad nas taw. kung ang tawng dali masuko, imo jud diay pasuk on? fratman or non-fratman, kung mopatay, mopatay jud.

ang grupo na dili mo investigate, modrecho dayon... mao nay mga nangita ug bikil, mga basag-ulo. mas maayo pa nila ang brute force kaysa ila intellect. walay padulngan... mura tag mga savages ani.

beware of these peeps daghan na sila. fratmen or non-fratmen... common rule man tingali ni na imo likayan ang tawng angayng likayan. kung wala sila nayatak sa imo katungod or katungod sa uban... pasagdai sila...

----------


## Egoist

Basin sad bai

----------


## shinkei

i think oki man ang mga frat basta lang kasayod ka nganung nisulod ka ana na gropo... kung nisulod lang ka para ingnon ka "cool" "isog" or para naay mga backer in case of trouble, then i think it's bad... mao nay nakadaot sa image sa mga frat uf sor...

----------


## jntio

> i think oki man ang mga frat basta lang kasayod ka nganung nisulod ka ana na gropo... kung nisulod lang ka para ingnon ka "cool" "isog" or para naay mga backer in case of trouble, then i think it's bad... mao nay nakadaot sa image sa mga frat uf sor...


amen!

----------


## jjhen

sakto jud..dli mn tanan frat bad...depende ra na sa purpose sa group or sa individual na ni-apil..

although d jud ko nahan mu-apil2 ana...

----------


## cebu1029

kung honor society nganong dili man!

----------


## jntio

> kung honor society nganong dili man!


like us

----------


## Lemon_aid

i think its unnecessary. but a nonviolent one would be ok hehe.

----------


## francoise07

> like us


yeah..

----------


## Ferl

uyon ko but i have to look first on the background sa frat... then what are thier records in public...and aims...kung kanang mga frat nga mag pinatyanay...aw no way... they are just pain in the neck... non sense na sila. kung mag inisug lang ni sila mas maayo pa mo join ni sila sa army o kaha sa PMA.tan awon ta ug dili ba mo kurog ang lagay ani kung makadungog na ug buto sa M14.bwahaha <--- another non sense at alll...

----------


## Fairksins2

kanus-a man na ok ang frat..... sultihi ko...

----------


## naejtim

Fraternities here in the Philippines have a pretty bad reputation.

----------


## cebu1029

> kanus-a man na ok ang frat..... sultihi ko...


when its an honor society in a good university! Like Pan Xenia, where you are invited to join! Depending on your standing in math!

----------


## naejtim

> when its an honor society in a good university! Like Pan Xenia, where you are invited to join! Depending on your standing in math!


That's one good thing.

----------


## jooni

depende sa tumong sa grupo....if for a good cause ilang mga activities, maau-maau pero if para mag cause lang ug gubot, lain napud na...

----------


## jntio

ok bsta imng tumong dli gubot

----------


## cebu1029

> depende sa tumong sa grupo....if for a good cause ilang mga activities, maau-maau pero if para mag cause lang ug gubot, lain napud na...


labi na karon na init kaayo mga frats sa mata ng police!

----------


## jooni

> labi na karon na init kaayo mga frats sa mata ng police!


korek!

----------


## lord-lord-lord

kana ra mga grupo nga nag-hugaw2x sa ngan sa frat ang d maau sudlan

----------


## mariox

> kanus-a man na ok ang frat..... sultihi ko...


as long as i can remember, sa akong experience dako ang natabang sa frat nako. especially sa descipline and leadership aspect. It helped me a lot in building my confidence. Yes, naa jud na mga bad influences inside the frat or any other organization in general, pero I guess it's YOUR desciscion to make... Whether you ruin your future or not...

----------


## StArDuSt_142

if walang iniciation sure,,kasi good un..
pero if meron meron..no thnx

----------


## shinkei

> Fraternities here in the Philippines have a pretty bad reputation.


mao jud... i can still remember kadtong isa sa akong classmate before, nag-ask sa amo teacher if okey ba magbutang ug name sa frat sa imu resume', ana amo teacher na, pag-frat, unsa man inyo first impression? mao mga frat diri sa pinas di jud nindot reputasyon, naa gani usa ka frat didto sa amoa, nangrecruit ug mga highschool students, sakto ba na? and ilado to sya nga frat ha, basta pag-count mo, binisaya or spanish, ma-mention lage ninyo ang frat nga ako gi-mean...

----------


## mariox

> if walang iniciation sure,,kasi good un..
> pero if meron meron..no thnx


please read my previous posts... 

"initiation rites make a very solid bond between fraternity brothers"
-an idea / thought a common guy could not possibly comprehend-

forgive my rude words.




> diri sa pinas di jud nindot reputasyon


sad but true - we all know the reason... with only few rotten tomatoes in the basket, we think everything's spoiled... very sad...




> ana amo teacher na, pag-frat, unsa man inyo first impression?


we eat what we see on the table... that's so basic...




> naa gani usa ka frat didto sa amoa, nangrecruit ug mga highschool students, sakto ba na? and ilado to sya nga frat ha, basta pag-count mo, binisaya or spanish, ma-mention lage ninyo ang frat nga ako gi-mean...


their just doing something to survive... kami diay... mangrecruit man mig hiskul, pero dili pa full. 
requirements: they must be graduating students, sure na makacollege, unya pa makadawat ug welcome inig tungtong na sa kolehiyo... FYI this is not uncommon.. most schools do it and most companies too. they recruit the ones they think have great potentials.

----------


## StArDuSt_142

hmmmm

----------


## rainwax

depende sa ilang objective ug sa ilang vision as a group

----------


## silver

for me lang its not you allow or not, just guide them ask ask them if they really want and unsa la makuha, common asnwer is brotherhood and sisterhood or adding friends, and lastly tell them what know and heared about it, when i was in college alot of fraternities ask me join but neither one of them convince me but hang out everyone of them.....

----------


## rishee

para sa ako.. dli na maayo ang frat2x kay mura ra na sa barkada.. bati na ang anak barkadista kay mag salig sa kauban..

----------


## silver

> para sa ako.. dli na maayo ang frat2x kay mura ra na sa barkada.. bati na ang anak barkadista kay mag salig sa kauban..


this is way too much, im not a fratman but have friends from deffernt frats and friends with deffrnt vices however i graduated clean and successful in my carrier with im very proud in business success depende rajud na sa bata but the most important is guidance ky sometimes the more nimo did an the more ganahan...

----------


## Toushirou

Depende man ni..

----------


## StArDuSt_142

depende

----------


## rishee

> this is way too much, im not a fratman but have friends from deffernt frats and friends with deffrnt vices however i graduated clean and successful in my carrier with im very proud in business success depende rajud na sa bata but the most important is guidance ky sometimes the more nimo did an the more ganahan...


dli ko anang frat2x ug barkada kay d na hinoon masabtan...  :cheesy:

----------


## analexiz

ok ra na oi kng lingaw lingaw ra nga harmless pro kng kanang tooo much na to the point nga naa nay riot...
BIG NO najud na!

----------


## KABAW

ngano kailangan man bun-ogon para lang maka sud sa frat :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## silver

> Depende man ni..


agree depende sa tawo especially barkada would ok just choose the good ones hehe

----------


## silver

> dli ko anang frat2x ug barkada kay d na hinoon masabtan...


you may have the bad friends then..PEACE

----------


## emjay_wafa

fraterninty? they're nothin to me

----------


## rishee

> you may have the bad friends then..PEACE



SUS!!! pait kaayu ng frat2x... sauna pag 1st YR HS nko.. innocente kaayu ko nagkaon sa one place... nsoong btaw na ang usa ka frat.. nagdala ug pusil ug hinagiban.. NIKIRIG jud ko sa kahadlok kay ari giud sa akong luyo gi tutok... 

AMAO mo mga taohana mo! YAGIT mog naung..

----------


## silver

> SUS!!! pait kaayu ng frat2x... sauna pag 1st YR HS nko.. innocente kaayu ko nagkaon sa one place... nsoong btaw na ang usa ka frat.. nagdala ug pusil ug hinagiban.. NIKIRIG jud ko sa kahadlok kay ari giud sa akong luyo gi tutok... 
> 
> AMAO mo mga taohana mo! YAGIT mog naung..


ok then in this case not gonna argue but with regards sa you ya barkada im not argreeable

----------


## mariox

> AMAO mo mga taohana mo! YAGIT mog naung..


di ba amao = bogo / stupid mana? nya yagit pa jud?... sheezzz! kaming fratmen :Huh: 
is that the best you can say? very educated...

hey girl, violent naman gani imong reaction, naa rata sa istorya... how much more kung personal najud noh? 
the fact that your not a member of a sor, boutan unta imohang ipanulti... 

daghang kriminal na dili fratmen... daghang maldito/maldita nga dili fratmen... 

sorry sa nahtabo nimo, biktima ra ka sa panahon... ako gani hapit napusilan (once upon a time) sa dihang gapatay
ang konduktor sa bus nga akong gisakyan... i was an inch away from the bullet hole... ug ang nagbuhat ato dili fratmen... kuntra rajud sa kondoktor sa bus...




> SUS!!! pait kaayu ng frat2x... sauna pag 1st YR HS nko.. innocente kaayu ko nagkaon sa one place... nsoong btaw na ang usa ka frat.. nagdala ug pusil ug hinagiban.. NIKIRIG jud ko sa kahadlok kay ari giud sa akong luyo gi tutok...


we all had our bad times, and traumatic experiences... but move on girl, widen your perspectives




> fraterninty? they're nothin to me


same here dude... your nothing... not even a speck of a dust...

----------


## mariox

> ngano kailangan man bun-ogon para lang maka sud sa frat


not all do that... daghan ang service organizations dira... maybe pwede ka ana walay bunal.

IMHO, grabe ang bond kung naay ingana... (read my previous posts)




> para sa ako.. dli na maayo ang frat2x kay mura ra na sa barkada.. bati na ang anak barkadista kay mag salig sa kauban..


im 25 now, kahibaw ko unsa ang suroy ug lingaw2x nga murag walay paki sa ugma... 
im working now sa usa ka mature environment(most of my colleagues 50up ang age)... when theyre tallking about their younger years, walay suroy, walay inom, walay barkada, direcho balay ug toun...

karon, mas mauna pakog uli nila kung magbonding mi mga kauban sa work.. why? because im fed up with those kinda things... i already know and tasted the things that will happen(the excitement, the thrill, the flirtation, the games, the moments------>>> ITS ALL THE SAME, the only difference is the time and people youre with). Not to mention the hangover, red eyes, eyebags....
you know why hilig kaayo silag suroy2x, its because wa sila kaexperience ana pag teenage years nila, and imagine (just an example) your dad swinging madly in the night without thingking about his family... that sucks.
its kinda hard to believe my theory, pero its like a pattern nga maoy reason... some peeps here maka relatate siguro hehehe

----------


## silver

> di ba amao = bogo / stupid mana? nya yagit pa jud?... sheezzz! kaming fratmen
> is that the best you can say? very educated...
> 
> hey girl, violent naman gani imong reaction, naa rata sa istorya... how much more kung personal najud noh? 
> the fact that your not a member of a sor, boutan unta imohang ipanulti... 
> 
> daghang kriminal na dili fratmen... daghang maldito/maldita nga dili fratmen... 
> 
> sorry sa nahtabo nimo, biktima ra ka sa panahon... ako gani hapit napusilan (once upon a time) sa dihang gapatay
> ...





> not all do that... daghan ang service organizations dira... maybe pwede ka ana walay bunal.
> 
> IMHO, grabe ang bond kung naay ingana... (read my previous posts)
> 
> im 25 now, kahibaw ko unsa ang suroy ug lingaw2x nga murag walay paki sa ugma... 
> im working now sa usa ka mature environment(most of my colleagues 50up ang age)... when theyre tallking about their younger years, walay suroy, walay inom, walay barkada, direcho balay ug toun...
> 
> karon, mas mauna pakog uli nila kung magbonding mi mga kauban sa work.. why? because im fed up with those kinda things... i already know and tasted the things that will happen(the excitement, the thrill, the flirtation, the games, the moments------>>> ITS ALL THE SAME, the only difference is the time and people youre with). Not to mention the hangover, red eyes, eyebags....
> you know why hilig kaayo silag suroy2x, its because wa sila kaexperience ana pag teenage years nila, and imagine (just an example) your dad swinging madly in the night without thingking about his family... that sucks.
> its kinda hard to believe my theory, pero its like a pattern nga maoy reason... some peeps here maka relatate siguro hehehe


  :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy:  all ture  :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy: 

its just there are some people lisod utok

----------


## ArCkz

It okay as long as its a "REAL FRATERNITY"

Some groupies or gangster want to be labeled as "fraternity"

shame on them uneducated freaks!  :Cheesy:

----------


## mariox

> It okay as long as its a "REAL FRATERNITY"
> 
> Some groupies or gangster want to be labeled as "fraternity"
> 
> shame on them uneducated freaks!


sus pwerting daghana... moana raba: 

"aybinuang hap, basin makulata kas akong brad pratman raba koh..." lolz

----------


## rishee

abots most of the posts in this thread with my account.. 

they are done by NONO.. my co worker using my computer... sorry to the affected..

siya lang kulataha mga fratmen.. taga guadalupe na xa.. hehe

I feel the same anyway.. hehe same with NONO ha.. hehe

----------


## rishee

abots most of the posts in this thread with my account.. 

they are done by NONO.. my co worker using my computer... sorry to the affected..

siya lang kulataha mga fratmen.. taga guadalupe na xa.. hehe

I feel the same anyway.. hehe same with NONO ha.. hehe

----------


## silver

> abots most of the posts in this thread with my account.. 
> 
> they are done by NONO.. my co worker using my computer... sorry to the affected..
> 
> siya lang kulataha mga fratmen.. taga guadalupe na xa.. hehe


say WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel the same anyway.. hehe same with NONO ha.. hehe

----------


## rishee

@ silver ngano g quote man ko nimo?

----------


## kingsoft29

for me dli ok. kay daghan na kaayo nangamatay ani.

----------


## rishee

dli kay gkidnap ko sauna...

----------


## mariox

ot:




> abots most of the posts in this thread with my account.. 
> 
> they are done by NONO.. my co worker using my computer... sorry to the affected..
> 
> siya lang kulataha mga fratmen.. taga guadalupe na xa.. hehe


dba saup mana imo ipagamit imong username sa uban :Huh:  let them use their own accounts para mahbaw an sad nato ilang ideas...

another thing... usik na imo user account na 700+senior member naman unta kung binuangan ra na niyag post... ikaw moy accountable sa imong username... 

basin mabutangan nag icon na decoration sa ubos... 




> dli kay gkidnap ko sauna...


tinoud ni siya or dili... basin lahi ni ang gapost...

----------


## Baeybe_Bryce

__NOT ok,i lived for almost 20yrs widout it y shud i ask for it pa?  :no:

----------


## rishee

> ot:
> 
> dba saup mana imo ipagamit imong username sa uban let them use their own accounts para mahbaw an sad nato ilang ideas...
> 
> another thing... usik na imo user account na 700+senior member naman unta kung binuangan ra na niyag post... ikaw moy accountable sa imong username... 
> 
> basin mabutangan nag icon na decoration sa ubos... 
> 
> tinoud ni siya or dili... basin lahi ni ang gapost...


SORRY nag break man gud ko ato.. abi pud nko nakigamit lang siya.. ako jud diay iya ggamit..

cge lang gi-hazing na nko siya.

yup. gkidnap ming 2 sa among neighbor before. gdala mig consolacion.

----------


## mariox

> __NOT ok,i lived for almost 20yrs widout it y shud i ask for it pa?


i lived for 25yrs na walay criminal record with it.. a very happy 25yrs... if your satisfied with your 20years go on with it... i bet you already graduated so, IMHO, too late now for those collegiate kinda things...

to peepz who are reluctant, say NO... every man has a place to fit into...

@rishee:
i wish we could post the name the frat that molested you. pero unless proven guilty they also have the right to be concealed...

----------


## rishee

> i lived for 25yrs na walay criminal record with it.. a very happy 25yrs... if your satisfied with your 20years go on with it... i bet you already graduated so, IMHO, too late now for those collegiate kinda things...
> 
> to peepz who are reluctant, say NO... every man has a place to fit into...
> 
> @rishee:
> i wish we could post the name the frat that molested you. pero unless proven guilty they also have the right to be concealed...


they did not molest me! grabeh pud.. I was brought there with my friend kay manghud man siya anang dako2x anang frat2x chuvah.. gtarget man akong friend na hilabtan daw..

mao na we were "kidnapped" and brought there and not to be seen overnight..

shet! i remember the day and night under the tree..

----------


## mariox

didn't you press criminal charges? were they convicted?

----------


## rishee

wa man me na hilabtan.. gdala rami ngadto para d me makit-an kay g sunod2x man me sa ayala.. dugay na to guys grade 6 ko ato.. 

tiguang nko ron.. dli pa uso ang press charges atoo. hehe♥

----------


## mariox

> gdala rami ngadto para d me makit-an kay g sunod2x man me sa ayala..


mao nay kidnapped? ang pagdala in favor or against your will? wako kasabot hehe

----------


## kazuya

if ur looking for companions, there are a lot of people out there whos willing to call u brother without beating u up first...

----------


## rishee

> if ur looking for companions, there are a lot of people out there whos willing to call u brother without beating u up first...


thats soo true!

----------


## rishee

> mao nay kidnapped? ang pagdala in favor or against your will? wako kasabot hehe


of course against my will. but ingon ang FRAT

for our own good daw

whatever guys. hehe♥

----------


## mariox

aw in favor man diay...

Click here for the list of Frat/Sor
make it one of your guides...
and for Fratmen out there... it's soo good to see our group recognized...

----------


## rishee

@ MARIOX 

let me make it clear to you that I was not molested and I am well aware of who these FRats or whatever they are. 
Okay?

It was not in my favor to spend a night under a tree. 

For me, there is still nothing good in any of your trasliteration of "fraternity/brotherhood/sorrority. whatever"

----------


## mariox

okay okay. youre not molested, just kidnapped in a good way... if that's what you call it... whatever!

you cant even prove to us that THAT is bad... kidnapped in a good sense huh? izzzat possible? well maybe it was because ur a minor... but minute details should not be used against a bigger issues... capish?

ug nganong mikuyog man kas imong friend darling? you could get raped... sus grade 6 paman kaha ka ato?




> if ur looking for companions, there are a lot of people out there whos willing to call u brother without beating u up first...


read my previous posts... there are clubs out there... math clubs, science clubs, computer clubs, and even fight clubs hehehe. find the ones that suits you best and improves you being a human. 

there are even Frats na walay bunal...

----------


## rishee

@ marioX 

wa ko kasabot nimo.

no capish!

----------


## mariox

> @ marioX 
> wa ko kasabot nimo.
> no capish!


ok, that's probably the best thing you can say... and i cant also change your views... so be it.

juz keep distance sa mga ingana... basin d ka kapugong sa imong rage, naa nyay mahitabo.
there are bad guys out there... Fratmen and nonFratmen

----------


## rishee

I was kidnapped because it was against my will

In all senses being kidnapped is bad

na tripan akong miga, g sundan me.

gsulod mig white Van and gdala me sa consolacion. the day after na mi gi ingnan ngano toh

either way there could have been something bad that happened. 

kasabot? there's no way that you can prove to me that what they did was good.

KASABOT?

----------


## mariox

> I was kidnapped because it was against my will
> 
> In all senses being kidnapped is bad
> 
> na tripan akong miga, g sundan me.
> 
> gsulod mig white Van and gdala me sa consolacion. the day after na mi gi ingnan ngano toh
> 
> either way there could have been something bad that happened. 
> ...


unless imo gipapreso ang gakidnap na fratmen nimo.. mo symphatize ko... waman...
waman gani ka ka PM nako unsay name sa Frat kung Frat man jud to...
prove it...

----------


## mariox

the fact that you said someones messing with your accout... doubt is in my mind... whether your making stories up or not...

----------


## rishee

I'm not dumb. maluoy kos aong self if I would do that just t o prove a point to you.

Either ra anang 2 ka dagko na frat. Oh, satisfied?

----------


## rishee

usa ra ka post iyang gbutang. I checked it. you can look for him sa guadalupe. He knows the story.

----------


## mariox

> I'm not dumb. maluoy kos aong self if I would do that just t o prove a point to you.
> 
> Either ra anang 2 ka dagko na frat. Oh, satisfied?


i really have no idea what your talking about... daghang dagko na frat... hehehe... im not forcing you ...

----------


## rishee

Does it make you happy to post my name there?

----------


## jntio

bro mariox, chill

----------


## mariox

soree rishee... got to go...

ot: ok ra ko brod.. balik ko skul UC... mag nursing ko. paenroll ko unya hehe

----------


## rishee

I told you the story but I won't dig up the people involved.

Even if they did it for "good" akong papa wa malipay na wa ko mu uli.

ayaw pa buta bungol sa akong gpanulti.

----------


## jntio

too personal namn kau mo. peace to both of you

----------


## rishee

HE's plain gay

check out his posts

----------


## mariox

> HE's plain gay
> 
> check out his posts


ok hehehe. im gay?? hahaha..
c u rishee... i enjoyed our debate, pero no use padayon... your being too personal... lozzz

BTW: im a graduate of BSICS UC... with 2 masteral degrees... has a high paying job and has nothing to do now... well have fun

PS. im also a still very active member of my FRATERNITY...

----------


## rishee

ako na hinuon na personal? haha.. funny kaayo ka.

just go tralala with your frat friends...

----------


## mariox

> ako na hinuon na personal? haha.. funny kaayo ka.
> 
> just go tralala with your frat friends...


juz be careful on pointing fingers... u must have evidence na guilty ang taw... mao bitaw na naa tay balaod... and if your criticizing our laws and regulations, check some other posts daghan na diha...

----------


## rishee

wla bitaw ko nag post ug names so Im not pointing any fingers. 
ikaw ra baya ni ask ha. 

I just wanted to share that it happened to me. mao na kuyaw ghapon jud na ang frat2x.. 

I don't understand fully ngano nagkig away pa ka judt to give that "friendly" message at the end. 

you disgust me

----------


## mariox

peace.. wako nakipag away nimo... i thought maka help ko matangtang ang trauma nimo sa fratmen... mao bitaw ako ka gi PM para sekret lang ato discussion...

----------


## rishee

You can't force it out of me. dli mana trauma.

I just avoid them kay puro gubot2x ug vandal2x.


aware ka atong nahitabo sa ONE PLACE 2002 or 2003 ba toh? I was there. The first table to the right.

Cge. That was a more famous example. lipay na jud ka?

----------


## mariox

mao nay buhat sa usa ka gang. dili frat. 

dont call them frat kun ingana ila asta... just plain THUGS or basagulo...

real fratmen sa usa ka college dili ingana ug lihok... mao na ako concern... kay dili mi tanan ingana..

pm me nalang... and edit your post, for your security... lets talk

----------


## rishee

FRAT to sila... dunay copy sa akong statement sa police station sa fuente.. kuhaa ngadto ug ganahan ka..

they were a FRATERNITY ( a very bad group)

----------


## mariox

ayaw i close imo mind just bec of the notorious two. kay tuldok rana sila sa tibouk frat diri sa cebu.. mao man sikat kay patay man ganahan ibalita.. waman ganahan mobalita ug treeplanting, street sweeping, bundles of joy ug uban pang project sa ubang fraternities... smiley

naay thread para ana.. especially the group, please search lang nya ad2 ibuhagay imo kalagot nila. hehehe. namantsa han ang pangan namo tanan fratmen tungod sa pwerting gamayang trouble makers

----------


## rishee

solve your freakin problems on your own ayaw panamay

I need not your sympathy. I never asked for it.

"pwerting gamayang" trouble makers?

----------


## mariox

yes, from the long list of them na akong gihatag... i can only name a few of them... ikaw naa pakay kaila?

ang world wala nagdagan sa imong experiences... daghan mig experiences na labaw pa sa imo... ma fratmen or dili fratmen... wako nandamay sa imo... 

i cant imagine you in a group... naa sad taw maayo on her own == ikaw na... 

i certainly have no problems... but you have one..

----------


## rishee

I have no problems and I am fine with the people with that I interact with.

----------


## mariox

no worries rish...

you made your pitch, and im also sticking with mine... let's keep it to that..  :smiley: 

juz dont say all fratmen walay ayo because of the frat na imo na encountered... ok?

hurt sad mi mga good guys dire..

----------


## jntio

long live ninyo bro. hehe

----------


## mariox

long live bro... murag malayo jud ko ani sa UC-main chapter... hehe... banilad man diay ang nursing.

----------


## modemagnifique

> [color=navy]
> I believe fraternities and sorrorities are created from a social need to belong, a sense of family and loyalty. Most people are attracted to such organizations because of this. Fraternities/sorrorities can be a source of self-affirmation of one's value as a person.
> 
> But I believe that if one's family can adequately provide and nurture this self-affirmation, a person would have no need to join fraternities/sorrorities anymore.
> 
> I am not saying that fraternities/sorrorities are OK or not OK. It's all a matter of personal choice so I am speaking for myself. 
> 
> I am not a member of a fraternity because I do not find the need to be part of one. How come? Because of my family~ because they made me feel that I don't need to.


I'm with you on this..

----------


## sputnikyze

To its very core...fraternities are found everywhere....starting in the family, barkada, and even classmates. after all the essence of a fraternity is the spirit of friendship. Although being in a large org can have some perks...like easy connections (gov't offices). Before joining though, one must be CLEAR with his/her motives and KNOW its risks............

My verdict. Its a choice.

----------


## mariox

> My verdict. Its a choice.


a choice that can bring out the goodness and badness in us..

----------


## teomargulbin

being in any hood is cool as long lang na makatabang ni sya pagawas sa best sa usa ka tawo.....why not try religious hood specially that can help us discover life assurance after death?.....

----------


## mariox

> why not try religious hood specially that can help us discover life assurance after death?.....


assurance??

----------


## iagosmom

sadly, when you say "fraternity" nowadays, its automatically associated to violence.a case of bad apples contaminating the good ones. 

if i had a choice id really say no. kami na lang sa iyang daddy ang iyahang brod ug sis. LOLz. i'd rather have my son bring his barkada at home and do their activities sa balay kaysa mag frat. :Wink:

----------


## ianm

I have a question for you guys:
WHAT'S THE MAIN REASON WHY MO-JOIN MAN TA OG FRATERNITY?

Can't we just all be brothers? cguro mao mana mas nindot.
Cause if naa ta different organizations or fraternities, and one member
of a fraternity gets conflict with another, there's a big possibility nga
maglabanay... that's a fact coz pinoys have this kumpare attitude

For me, we don't need any of these fraternities cause it tends to
divide the people and not to unite them.

However, if we opt to retain these frats, every fraternity must make sure 
nga ila members dli adik-adik or has a tendency to commit a crime, 
angay dli sila magpataka og hire. If naa man gani makasa nga member, 
they "MUST" look into details and if found guilty i-punish jud ila member 
or i-kickout sa group. And if they find out nga ang other party maoy sad-an, 
they should not take revenge, they must settle it according to the law.

MAO RA NA AKO and please answer my first question above

----------


## mariox

> I have a question for you guys:
> WHAT'S THE MAIN REASON WHY MO-JOIN MAN TA OG FRATERNITY?


ans:
we cant just all be brothers!!!

cguro mao mana mas nindot.
but the sad reality is that we just cant.. no need to explain why..

----------


## ianm

what do you mean?
"WE JUST CANT" or "WE JUST WONT"?

Maybe I'm just being idealistic, but WHY DO WE FORM IN GROUPS?
Yup, you are correct that it's the sad reality, but are we just
going to stop there and accept that "SAD REALITY"?

That's the big problem for us pinoys, "bahala na na sila, wla naman
tay mahimo ana",  just because it's there it doesnt mean
we can do nothing about it. We talk about peace, we talk about
love, we talk about what's good for us, maybe it's time for us
to do what our mouth says instead of just accepting the sad reality.

Every single good deed is a big achievement.

----------


## mariox

we fratmen are HAPPY with our groups... we are HAPPY to BELONG in that GROUP. 

why change it?? 

we all have diff perspectives in life, that's why we cant be brothers..
even some real brothers fight and have grudges..

----------


## blueleigh25

it dpends sa group.. ayaw lng katong palaaway intawon kay lood sad ang mga bata...

----------


## mikky

i am a member of a fraternity, i would really say that we cannot generalize the question nor the answer.  depende unsa nga klase nga fraternity or unsa ang purpose sa organization and if they really live to the essence of the organization.

----------


## jlodarl

not ok.. no use.. kay gubot ra ang dala..

----------


## JSL

not ok for me

----------


## Soul_Captive

Di pod okay for me..Too much chaos around..I've made my rule on this with my siblings..They join a frat, and their education stops..Their choice: School..

----------


## MR. Sim

ok cya ug tarong ang mga members bt if dili tarong wa nay au...

----------


## morphine1985

Everything has two sides. Black and white, good as well as bad fraternities. Di ta pwede ka generalize prmi.. Im a girl and i belong to a fraternity/sorority. I can honestly say that it was one of the best decisions i've made so far. It brought out a positive influence in me and exceeded my personal growth. It helped boost my confidence, i fostered a newfound responsibility not just for myself but for other people as well (kasi nga, as a group, you need to learn to think as a cluster) interpersonal relations,  which was made possible through the numerous interactions, community service and leadership experiences that my fraternity/sorority provided.  Makaingon mog gubot tungod sa inyo cge makita sa news ug sa mga group na cge lng patay.  But mind you, fraternities have existed throughout history and it has produced men and women of top caliber. 

Think of all the presidents, senators and ordinary professionals who succeeded because of fraternities. Nelson Mandela, Ella Fitzgerald, Jennifer Garner, Bill Clinton, Michael Jordan, even the first president of the post martial law Senate belongs to the Sigma Rho fraternity of the University of the Philippines. Senate president, Franklin Drilon,Juan Ponce Enrile, Edgardo Angara, Joker Arroyo, Richard Gordon and Francis Pangilinan were all frat men. A lot of fraternities like the Alpha Phi Beta, has been turning out senators. The list is endless. These were all independent-thinking, intelligent, influential and confident men and women of their time, surely they didn't need to belong to a fraternity. For what? To shower them with friends they already have? elevate their social standing? give them the right to impose authority over everybody else or protect them from harm in any way?? Really?  As if that's all there is. 

Like i said before, there are good and bad fraternities. Find a fraternity whose objectives coincide with your personal ideals. Read and learn about them, who they are what they stand for.. ayaw pagpataka lang sd ug apil kay niapil imo amigo. You need to have the right reasons. yes, you don't need to join a fraternity to be successful in life but you can definitely benefit from being in one as it can certainly help you become a better and well-rounded individual (and might i add provide you with the right connections you may need later on). hehe the choice is yours.   

at the end of the day, the real challenge is in picking the right one.

----------


## hime_angel

i think this should be an open conversation between parents and children so they can be guided along the way.

----------


## am_believer24

not ok!!!
usually, gubot ra'y dangatan...

----------


## pndiaz

Frats have lost their real meaning of brotherhood/sisterhood nowadays

----------


## emjay23

thats a big NO NO for me, especially for my kids. why? coz its too risky. daghan nang badlongon

----------


## mariox

here's a nice question to all who hate fraternities tungod sa ilaha pagkabasagulero:
can you name a few that are BRANDED as NOTORIOUS?

ill help you out.. pick from the list.
List of fraternities and sororities in the Philippines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## godsaint

Pilia lang ang imong enteran nga fraternity.Ayaw apil anang AKP,TGP,Crips,Bloods ug uban pang gangs.

----------


## Bahalina-boy

dli pod ok para naku mga kaigsoonan ko kay doul sa mga kagubot. kabaw naka sa frat karun.

----------


## JSL

not ok 4 me gyud...

----------


## mariox

> here's a nice question to all who hate fraternities tungod sa ilaha pagkabasagulero:
> can you name a few that are BRANDED as NOTORIOUS?
> 
> ill help you out.. pick from the list.
> List of fraternities and sororities in the Philippines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


wa jud clear na naka tubag..

----------


## Deanmonyo

ok kaayo ang fraternity, been there, done that  :Cheesy:

----------


## DeathFox

You'd have to be a complete looser and a reject to force yourself to do degrading stuff just to part of something >_>

----------


## GOthique

+++ d man tanan coz i know naa man frat na dli cla patay ug dating...naa man Frat na peacefuL and quiet..depende sa ilang Mission and Vision...d sa ta mag judge ryt away...

----------


## bald_charma

Sa ako-a lang noh... I will let them choose or decide... I will let them know what are the pros and cons... I myself, Im a fratman... Ako parents dili ganahan na mosulod ko frat... but did i listen? no... ako ang nidecide to be a fratman.. did they know? NO! Ako pa ninyo, do not decide for your children just guide them... coz bisan inyo pa na bawalan, decision na japon sa bata kung mosud sila o dili!

Parents are there to "guide", not to decide for their children! bow!

----------


## khai

dili jud ko musogot ana ..though nana ko anak ron..gamay pa noon...cguro explainan nko cya na wla jud na ayo... ako wla man gani sulod so respect your mom.. parents should PRAY hard for their children.. and love your children with all your heart.

----------


## smooth

for the right reasons, its ok. kung panghambog or pangulata, definetly not good.

----------


## Siobhan

murag dili kay kasagaran man gud anaha mainfluensyan ug kaboang ang mga batan on.....

----------


## dbmike

ok ra man ang frat as long as brotherhood sad jud imo gi apas.. di lang puro gubot.. fraterneties can help you man pd.. especially kung naa mu brod or sis na big sh*t sa usa ka company.. dali jud kaau mu sulod ana..  :Smiley:

----------


## stampAcrete

Concentrate on studies, laag with friends and give time to the family. With these 3, you wont have time for frats anymore.

----------


## falloutmac

pasagdaan nako xa sa iyang gsto pero di jd ku magkuwang sa pahimangno.. after all, iya ng kinabuhi.. bsan unsaon nako ug dili kung di xa maminaw sa akoa wa japn gamit.. mag kawat2 jd na.. so maayo pang pasagdan para kita ang katag.  :Cheesy:

----------


## jOaL

AKP - member this frat almost 5yrs nah..

nice raman ang frat if sakto lang ang mga membro.

pro laktod sa pag kasulti.. *PARA ASA MAN*?.. tsk. may pa barkada nalang ug friends.

----------


## owNinZ

ok ra bsta nindot lng ug tumong ang fraternity, pro f 4 d sake lng ky grupo2x, na ayw nalng apil ug frat...

----------


## m!nyanG

for me its "no"...for wt jud ning fratrnity?brotherhood?dnt think so...ky f ana y dghan nman patay kron tungod lng anang frat??
risky jud tuod ni,ky d ka kbaw kinsa imong mga kontra...uban gane ma alaan gne na frat den pusilon lng...tsktsk...........

----------


## Vortex_xxx

Ok kung known ang fraternity nga apilan like APO pero kung kana lang naa sa kilid2x nga maggubot2x big NO ko ana..

----------


## stargazer2009

not ok jud ko sa fraternity kay karon na panahon bisag kinsa nalang mo form ug mga frat,uban illegal na fraternity and besides one for all,all for one baya sa fraternity so when naay makontra imo kafrat damay ka.so be careful, ang maau jud dili nalng mag apil apil

----------


## hunt99

it depend onsa na fraternity ky daghan man karong mga inoplok pero gnahan mog nindot katong mga professional fraternities pero para nako di sad ky ko gnahan og frat especially in this times

----------


## pirehro

di man kaayo gamit siguro  :Cheesy:

----------


## mariox

my experience:

makabuild up sa discipline, confidence ug leadership/managerial skills..
financial support... not only money but books, clothing, shelter, etc.
moral support...
community service...

daghan man sa mga so-called "UNKNOWN" frats ang nagbuhat ani.. undocumented lang, then most papers only show patay ug rambol kay mao may ganahan basahon/mabenta sa masa... 

i guess, ingani jud majority sa taw: dili jud gusto ang dili pareha nila.. were treated as outcasts usahay because were fratmen...

----------


## dennis rodman

Binayot mana

----------


## dennis rodman

kamo tanan mga AKP OG TGP...apil nalang mo og WOWOWEE!!!!

----------


## DarkCode

> Binayot mana


Bro bantay2 huntingon ka nila... hahaha

----------


## mariox

> Binayot mana


nganu man bai? unsa imo reason??

----------


## Fern

in my perspective.... i dont like the idea of fraternities karon. medyo violent na.

remember the trese hudas frat?

----------


## mariox

> in my perspective.... i dont like the idea of fraternities karon. medyo violent na.
> remember the trese hudas frat?


yup, tinoud jud bro, dili naman ibalita ang mga nindot nila nabuhat... mao nang ang ubang groups na tarong, wa-il sa katilingban...

----------


## Fern

> yup, tinoud jud bro, dili naman ibalita ang mga nindot nila nabuhat... mao nang ang ubang groups na tarong, wa-il sa katilingban...


I kinda like the the sound of the name "Trese Hudas"  murag naay appeal  :Cheesy:

----------


## mariox

> I kinda like the the sound of the name "Trese Hudas"  murag naay appeal


lolz di mana frat bro.. gang mana..

ill give u a link of the frats/sors that are registered sa SEC...
List of fraternities and sororities in the Philippines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

any groups who call themselves fratmen nga wala diri or walay sec status... dream lang moh...

----------


## Fern

> lolz di mana frat bro.. gang mana..
> 
> ill give u a link of the frats/sors that are registered sa SEC...
> List of fraternities and sororities in the Philippines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> any groups who call themselves fratmen nga wala diri or walay sec status... dream lang moh...


kuyaw sad sila ug initiation rights ..... pa commit sila ug any crime pwede mu kill, rape, hold up, etc.

----------


## mariox

> kuyaw sad sila ug initiation rights ..... pa commit sila ug any crime pwede mu kill, rape, hold up, etc.


unsa na frat na bro?? 

lisod sabton ang logic, 
"kun mahimo na nimo brod puhon, ngano imo mana tagaan ug problema na possible makadaot saiya future?"

----------


## kamikaze_007

..gamay ra man ang tarong na frat karon..kasagaran gubot ra ang gipangita..may lang kay sila maminuang sa lain..pero, sila na gale ma binuangan birahan daun..di pa ma kontento balian pa nila ug bukog..naa toy silingan namo naa pa sa ICU sa perpetual..joke ra gale to iya, nabirahan daun..

..pero, naa man sad tarong na frat..gamay lang gyud..

----------


## doydi

depends on the frat... dili ko mo name sa frat, clue lang daghan kaayo na sila diri sa cebu, taga eskina naay chapter kana klaro na kaayo... ilang mga membro mga tambay! mga way grado! way laing nahibaw-an kundi mangitag gubot! magisog-isog kay abi membro sila ana! wa man gani sila kibaw unsay agenda anang frat ila gisudlan... unsa mana nga frat uy, way ayo...

----------


## peewee_toot

ok ra mn na cya brad bsta mga tarung lng ang members sa imng masudlan nga frat... i strongly believe that frats are made for a good cause mn.

----------


## bonder

not ok with fratenity.as a record mostly fraternity is troublesome.

----------


## peewee_toot

^^i dont think ang frat mismo bro. i guess you're referring to some members lng. mao na ang kabati dnha gd... madamay ang frat tungod sa mga way ayu nga membro.

----------


## MrRendezvous

depends on the frat they join.. pero for me i just let them decide on their own, it sounds so easy to say pero if mahitabo gani ang worst lisud sad au dawaton..hehe but this all depends on how u raise ur kids i think.. heheh

----------


## mich_pink03

not ok jud.. mga troublemakers ky nah cla..

----------


## Pongpongtot

ang ka2ng fraternity pag saunang panahon kay dili man gubot ilang gi pangita... limpyo2x, den pintal2x mao na ang fraternity sauna pero karon kay gubot naman tirada... hehe

----------


## ooopinkgurlooo

NOT OK.... children sjould be discouraged to join fraternities jud kay la jud makuha ana....;p

----------


## personalmgt

Fraternities don't make you look cool.

----------


## weng opon

Frat maau kung maau pro kung dli way au!

----------


## istoryansucks

better you will give more time sa to your studies than joining fraternities.

----------


## deltawave18

Dli ko ganahan ana. . Unsa mn jud naa sa Frat?? maka help na sa financial or study sa akong anak phon??

Frat puros man mo patay oi. . Dili na jud mo ma bago?? 

Ako jud pa think a million times ako anak phon ana. .

----------


## CASHFLOW

active ng frat2x if highschool pa..wa pas tarong panimuot..

----------


## KASAAC

> To all the parents here in storya, ok ra ninyo nga puhon inyohang mga bata mo-enter ug fraternity/sorrority?  
> 
> There are different fraternities now a days in every schools. Dili jud malikayan ug hunahuna nato nga mga ginikanan nga
> possibility ni siya. 
> 
> Usually, ang madungog ug makita sa mga balita when it comes to fraternity is somewhat involving riots, bloodsheds, frat wars, etc.. 
> In short, bati ang gipresent sa media. Specially ang case sa Akrho and Tau Gamma. 
> 
> With this one, I disallow my kids to join such groups. 
> ...




Not a good idea....probably mga clubs noon tugdan pa nako akong future anak hehehe

----------


## freakyvenus

ok lang basta kana nga fraternity it will not harm my kid....just make sure lng jud..

----------


## b3ndz

> [color=navy]
> I believe fraternities and sorrorities are created from a social need to belong, a sense of family and loyalty. Most people are attracted to such organizations because of this. Fraternities/sorrorities can be a source of self-affirmation of one's value as a person.
> 
> But I believe that if one's family can adequately provide and nurture this self-affirmation, a person would have no need to join fraternities/sorrorities anymore.
> 
> I am not saying that fraternities/sorrorities are OK or not OK. It's all a matter of personal choice so I am speaking for myself. 
> 
> I am not a member of a fraternity because I do not find the need to be part of one. How come? Because of my family~ because they made me feel that I don't need to.


Agree with all of these because I think it applies to most people. If you are not "most people", then you probably don't need a fraternity or was not invited to join one.

----------


## esprugodoys

im a fratman and belong to the one who is branded as Notorious.

The decision if its ok or not is not measured by the population of the group nor who is more tougher than the other. its from your own point of view if you think yourself needs to belong to a group. a few made regrets of joining  and been bitter against their group because they made the wrong choices for themselves.

 Fraternity / Sorority is not merely just a group for you to place yourself into whenever you feel like to. Make considerations first before joining such, do the people in the group share the same thoughts / beliefs / principles as what you have? do you think you are mature enough to carry such responsibility? 

just my two cents worth.. ^_^

----------


## j.alob

very very not.

----------


## Micasa101

sO Not OKAY:P

----------


## m!nyanG

dli jud...

----------


## kenjie86

Ok basta wala pusil..
basta walay gubot..

----------


## haroldjizdeortega

ok basta di nang mga war freak nga frat.

----------


## j.alob

> Not a good idea....probably mga clubs noon tugdan pa nako akong future anak hehehe


mas maayo may pa club nalang..

----------


## KASAAC

dili jud ok...he/she can join other organizations but definitely not to any fraternities....

----------


## kenjie86

Basta dli lng bad influence... ok ra nah...

----------


## j.alob

> mas maayo may pa club nalang..


dli kado kung suicidal club  :2funny:

----------


## akoctin2

mas ok pa mag single flight......

----------


## emcentricity

fraterneties are signs of brotherhood. it is good, MINUS the hazing... (my opinion only )

----------


## isidromax

I think it depends on the location/place. kaysa province, if you enter into fraternity, ok kaayo, you can feel the essence of brotherhood/sisterhood.(pero dili pud tanan, majority lang) dinhi man gud sa siyudad, murag nahimong sandiganan ang fraternity para naay molaban kun naay makontra, murag ing ana ang situation dinhi, mao na pirmi ka kadongog og news about frat war. murag sikat naka kun apil ka ani nga grupo. murag nalimtan na nila ang essence sa usa ka fraternity, to promote peace.

----------


## cheska_gabe

dile maayo

----------


## raski

Carefully consider the kinds of people who join these fraternities.  You hardly ever hear of the children of rich families joining these groups and thats not only because they don't have to in order to get ahead in life, but because they know its a pretty bad idea...

----------


## butterfLytaiL

maau mn f ang culture nga na build nila is for the goodness of all brother/sisterhood..

but usually,, mas dghan mn pating mo join ug frat gud.. w/o knowing mn guro the true

essence of brotherhood.. basta ky riot ray nabal.an.. wla jud au...

----------


## ronz_rodz

dili jud ko uyon sa fraternity nga dili ilado and legalize kanang buhat 2x ra sa mga tambay or kabuang di jud.. mas maayo pa kanang mga dagko nga ngalan like Skulls or APO

----------


## radnop

ang mga wala kasabot ug fraternity, dili jud ok..
pero ako nga nakasabot sa essence, SOBRA KA OK...
dili lang pud nako ma blame ang dili ok tungod sa ilahang mga nakita nga bati sama sa patay, rambol, vandalism, ug uban pang hugaw hugaw sa katilingban..

ang sakto nga fraternity dili paisogay, padaghanay ug gara gara!
ITS THE QUALITY NOT THE QUANTITY

----------


## whiskey

I am a mother of a 8 mos old baby,someday if my child wants to join fraternity,its very much fine with me.theres nothing wrong with fraternity,as long as you know what certain organization you are involved with.my hubby is akrho and Iam  adamas nu omega.i observe that nothings wrong,in fact we help other people in the community servise that the organization did.

----------


## elvandesantos

okay lng. in my college days.. i get to borrow book. more referals sa work pagyud

----------


## radnop

> I am a mother of a 8 mos old baby,someday if my child wants to join fraternity,its very much fine with me.theres nothing wrong with fraternity,as long as you know what certain organization you are involved with.my hubby is akrho and Iam adamas nu omega.i observe that nothings wrong,in fact we help other people in the community servise that the organization did.


 

korek....  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## e_mer8

My best friend joined a fraternity when we were still in college and it helped him in alot of things. If my two boys will join a fraternity someday I will surely let them.

----------


## n2dabyss

naa gani mangutana ninyu, "akrho ka bay.?"
ing.na "dli, SKEPTRON KU.!"
.
"tau gamma ka bay.?"
"dli, TRISKELION KU.!"
.
.
ana na sha.. got it.? get it.? good.! hehehe xD

----------


## anelger

I disagree of joining such fraternity coz I don't know if it will contribute a better future for our family esp.those less fortunate. Although its nice to have friends or what we called brotherhood/sisterhood. But I have some questions: 
1. Does the fraternity have an insurance for both parties?
2. What are the benefits if we join?
3. Does fraternity can finance our needs and wants?
4. Does fraternity finance and send us to school?
5. Does fraternity finance your hospital bills?
6. Does fraternity finance your burial expense etc.?
7. Does fraternity guarantee a good job after joining? 

If i were to choose adto nlang ko sa FAMILY coz of the above instances sa FAMILY ra ghapon mo padolong. Make your family as an inspiration sa inyo DREAMS IN LIFE rather joining those groups kay inyo ra gihapon FAMILY mangatobang if unsa mahitabo. Its better to be simple and have a normal and good friends.

LOVE YOUR FAMILY AS YOU LOVE YOURSELF and you will be happy.

----------


## anelger

> I am a mother of a 8 mos old baby,someday if my child wants to join fraternity,its very much fine with me.theres nothing wrong with fraternity,as long as you know what certain organization you are involved with.my hubby is akrho and Iam  adamas nu omega.i observe that nothings wrong,in fact we help other people in the community servise that the organization did.


I am a mother too yet I will not allow my kid to join much better to let my kid see the reality of a happy and peaceful family rather than joining fraternity. As for me it will leads to the mouth of hill magdako ang bata nga magbaton ug kalagot sa isigkataw coz of the opposite group. Trust and have FAITH ni God coz God will always be there.

----------


## reginakrys

nindot man ang fraternities.. they uphold the ideals of brotherhood and service to the community.. sadly, daghan mangapil para lng sa reason nga naay fallback or mulaban for them in case naa sila makaaway.. mao na gubot mostly atong makit-an..

ako, i don't have a kid yet, but if and when that time comes, i'd ask my kid first unsa reason niya nga ganahan cya mu-join.. if iyang tubag kay "naa man gud ko kaaway".. aw paksit..

----------


## n2dabyss

> I disagree of joining such fraternity coz I don't know if it will contribute a better future for our family esp.those less fortunate. Although its nice to have friends or what we called brotherhood/sisterhood. But I have some questions: 
> 1. Does the fraternity have an insurance for both parties?
> 2. What are the benefits if we join?
> 3. Does fraternity can finance our needs and wants?
> 4. Does fraternity finance and send us to school?
> 5. Does fraternity finance your hospital bills?
> 6. Does fraternity finance your burial expense etc.?
> 7. Does fraternity guarantee a good job after joining? 
> 
> ...


even if you have a million questions.. it will all be answered if you just attend a seminar..
i know im not knowledgeable enough to prove you wrong.. but what im going to say right now, will prove you wrong..
have you ever noticed that this forum.. this istorya.net is like an organization.? online organization.. and we are all sharing our ideas just like in a meeting..
o.k then, if you still wont believe me, HOW BOUT YOU ASK THE FOUNDERS.? instead of arguing a low life like me.. xD

----------


## n2dabyss

> I am a mother too yet I will not allow my kid to join much better to let my kid see the reality of a happy and peaceful family rather than joining fraternity. As for me it will leads to the mouth of hill magdako ang bata nga magbaton ug kalagot sa isigkataw coz of the opposite group. Trust and have FAITH ni God coz God will always be there.


nganu mn jud maam nga BAD/WRONG mn jud inyung tan.aw sa fraternitas/sororitas.?
o.k.. scenario.. lets just assume whats on my mind..
larga ka karun dayun sa US.. migrate, work, citizen naka did2.. and you bring along your family..
nig college sa imung anak, dorm nlng mn jud na sa univ.. basta kita naka ana nga movies uy.. lol
so.?? what do you think.?
you're misquoting FRAT to GANGSTER.. xD

----------


## reps

matod pa sa akong amahan, nindot ra na frat sa college kai cool kaayo mo tan-awn, handshake2, master2, grupo2, tinabangai.... 

BUT by the time galisod ka, say nang graduate namu nya wa jud tawn ka kita ug trabaho, ang pangutana aha naman to imong so called 'brotherhood'? 

I hope ni evolve pa jud ang mga frat ron, world peace  :Cheesy:  i know dili tanan frat bati, but ang nakita lang jud sa kadaghanan nato kai ang negative...

----------


## db5879

for me, way ayo. nganu man diay kung barkadahay lang ba. nganu mo enter man jud anang butanga.
ang amigo sa imo amigo, imo pod amigo. peru iya kuntra dili unta pod nimo kuntra.hehehe
samok2x lang na sila.

----------


## ronz_rodz

for me not so ok, kay i have lot of friends na...

----------


## beerlight

ako personally 
i belong to a frat/sorority...

well, tarong2 man nuon amung frat..
dli man mi pataka ug kuha og members pd para 
lang managhan mi..

..ang advantage n ilang nahatag nko kai
...nanaghan kog kaila sa mga higher years..
maka.advise pd cla sa ubang subjs nko..
maka.hulam ko libro nila...
..mu.back.up cla namu inig trabaho puhon...

ana...
though kami sa ako mga kauban
dmi nahan ug frat b4...
but after joining..
wa jd mi nagmahay nuon..
hehe..

----------


## rr_sipat

Depende rajud na mga bru!

ok kung ang purpose nila maau!

di ok kung ang purpose nila di maau!

----------


## Badme

Fraternity is not the probs...ang probs. Kay katong mga taong na pasaway na naa sa fraternity and not the fraternity it self. kay murag walay gitukod na frat na ang purpose mangitag away lang, maliban nalng sa mga nonregistered and mga frat2x lang. Now if majority members mga badlungon well naa nana sa org. leaders kong giunsa nila pag handle iya org. or frat.S

Same rana sa tanang organization sa kalibutan ma frat man or ma dili ..naa jud nay mga members na mag hugaw hugaw sa name sa org. kay tao rabaya ta!. Naa nana sa org. or sa frat leaders unsaon niya pag limyo sa iya frat og pag badlong sa iya mga dili tarong na members.


So please ayaw ninyo i-generalized bcoz naay mga fraternities na daghang natabang sa ilang community.

Kasabot ko sa uban why dili sila kasabot about sa fraternity thing why naa pa mga bunal2x and etc..bisan unsaon pa namog explain in all other ways dili jud mo kasabot ana bcoz the only way na makasabot mo is to be one of us... look for a good fraternity then join...after that for sure makasabot raka!

----------


## Bongoton

In my opinion, frats does not do me any good. One of my friends once told one of our lady friends who joined a sorrority, wa pa ka nakuntento sa imong barkada? And it struck me that yeah, the reason why I never really joined a frat is because I'm happy and contented with my friends and family. I do not need an org to "belong". This is just based on my own personal experience. If you are in a fraternity/sorority and it has done you good, then good for you. No problem.
My line was always this when someone asked/convinced me to join their org:
Akoy padol ninyo be, apil ko.. LOL.. di man manugot.. hahaha

----------


## ballsandword

kasulti ra kog nndot ang fraternity if tabangan jud ka sa imu so called 'brothers' sa imu downfall.

*most* of these fratmen doesnt really know whats the real meaning of the word 'BROTHERHOOD'.

seems that they just joined the fraternity just to look good.

----------


## Genocide

Not for me.  :Smiley:

----------


## rigormortis

ok kaau! kng akng anak musud ug fraternity ok ra kaau nko. bsta tarong lng gyud nga fraternity. kani pud byang balita ang mga gangster tawgon dayun ug fraternity para humut ang balita.

----------


## Genocide

@
rigormortis: nya sudlan niya kay kana mang akp or tgp sir?  :Smiley:

----------


## juanitah

ok ra man kai d man tanan fraternity bati.. naa man pud mga tarong..

----------


## chenggay!!!

ako kay okay kaau.. as long as ang iyang sudlan nga frat.. frat namu. hihihi.. wa man ko mahay sulod ko sa amu frat...tinarong man gud amua

----------


## ed168III

k ra ni oie, basta pili lng jud ug maayo, dli ng mga warfreak, n usa pud, ipa work out lng ang anak para baga pud gamay

----------


## maddox_pitt

it's not okay for me..my brother got into too much trouble because of fraternities...

----------


## honexxx

not ok..  :smiley:

----------


## kwoshunli

it depends man jud kay some fraternity are good, like for brotherhood jud ba, if maabot nag extent na magpasakit na sila then bati na cya

----------


## kixdaniel

OKAY ra nako... kay... ako papa ug kuya ky fraternity, ako mama ky sorority..
okay ra nako... sakit lng ang padol.. heheh

----------


## azyle

dpende sa klase na fraternity na 
sudlan sa ako future kid,
*also sa reason ngano mu apil cya!*

----------


## kolot182

ako tita and tito naa frat. ila anak naa sd. pareho cla ug frat. pero kng ako na mahimo parent ambot lang. dili pa ko ka dcyd ana. hehe..

----------


## shagrath_99

i don't have any plans joining any fraternity..  :smiley:

----------


## semahj

ayos ra man ang frat.... depende ra na sa mga member nga abusado..

----------


## pankie101

not for me pud...
there are plenty of other ways nga magka-friends kah...
and you can always treat these friends as "brothers"...
even without the common denominator of having been paddled..

----------


## pooyje2010

The Fraternities shall pass effectively the good ideals and then screen those who deserve to be "in" if they meet the high standardsof the organization.. people are recruiting people who view fraternities as gangs and ang tanaw nila maoy mu "back up nila basta naay away".. too bad.. daghan tambay

----------


## nicolai

not ok jud for me.

----------


## handrinha

Not ok.... for what? pero as a parent dili ko ka sure if akoa anak dili mo enter ana!!!!! ana man gud na if naay positive naay negative. Pero nice if wla nalang unta na ang Frat.

----------


## blitzkreig_bop

not ok for me. i can live without that.......... but they cant live without recruiting......... 

that is not really brotherhood. i mean,y wud u wont hurt ur own brother? y not juz welcum him in ur circle of frends? and where were thos leaders/members when their fellow members are in trouble? 

speaking of trouble,y go into trouble? y do they have enemies on other fraternities?is that really brotherhood? or jz for machizmo image or popularity sake..............

they cant even lend u money in tyms u nid it............they dont even know all of u............. and y hav chapters on other places wen real brothers dont separate,they find way to get together....

shake hands...... whats the use of that? y chose those pipol hu knows how to perform that shaking of hands only? y not shake hands to evryone if they are really a good person....and y do that in public?

too much exposure is funny in the eyes of others............................

----------


## clydeanton

mas nindot if ang mga future kids nato mas attach sa family kaysa sa uban nga affairs so di ko uyon nga naay frat akong mga anak

----------


## kae_square

ok ra man para nako  basta naa lng sa lsaktong ugar

----------


## FAQ

Joining a fraternity is good as long you need it to obtain volunteer hours and helping the community. But if you will just join a fraternity for the sake to join a riot, to make barkada, or to make yourself look cool hanging-out with them? DEFINITELY NO!! 

Fraternities nowadays are now serves as a social club for loners, for people who have low self-esteem, and for people who think it's cool to be in it so that people will "respect" them. Also, fraternities are formed to protect themselves from bullies -- group of yagit-like people walking around together and think they're tough in fact they're just cowards because they cant fight their own battles and need the help of others.

----------


## miakka070

NOPE.. not a parent yet..but i hav frnds mmbers but i dnt judge trhem by that. they hav their reasons y dey joined that group..but kng ako na anak..dko sugot. ok nna gamai raba apil. lahi2 gd tah mind settings.

----------


## blitzkreig_bop

pinamay ra na ilaha.................

----------


## darsmith13

depends kung unsa nga frat... ako niapil pud ko ug frat.. nindot man amoang brotherhood.. naa juy hazing pero dili man makamatay.. after that grabe among mga experiences, nindot jud kaau.. kana ranang mga frat nga fake or kanang hilig ug gubot2x ang bati

----------


## kenites

> not ok for me. i can live without that.......... but they cant live without recruiting......... 
> 
> that is not really brotherhood. i mean,y wud u wont hurt ur own brother? y not juz welcum him in ur circle of frends? and where were thos leaders/members when their fellow members are in trouble? 
> 
> speaking of trouble,y go into trouble? y do they have enemies on other fraternities?is that really brotherhood? or jz for machizmo image or popularity sake..............
> 
> they cant even lend u money in tyms u nid it............they dont even know all of u............. and y hav chapters on other places wen real brothers dont separate,they find way to get together....
> 
> shake hands...... whats the use of that? y chose those pipol hu knows how to perform that shaking of hands only? y not shake hands to evryone if they are really a good person....and y do that in public?
> ...


well what more can I say
Tumpak kaayo bai!

----------


## TilWeGetThere

ok rana, depende sa sudlan na fraternity/sorrority. dli mn tanan fraternity/sorrority bati.

----------


## ryan_boy22

hmmmmm... for me dili ko ganahan mo sulod ako anak og ing-ana... dunay mga binuang nga wala ta kibaw...

ako lang tudloan akong anak unsaon pag iwas kung naay mang recruit...

----------


## blitzkreig_bop

> not ok for me. i can live without that.......... but they cant live without recruiting......... 
> 
> that is not really brotherhood. i mean,y wud u wont hurt ur own brother? y not juz welcum him in ur circle of frends? and where were thos leaders/members when their fellow members are in trouble? 
> 
> speaking of trouble,y go into trouble? y do they have enemies on other fraternities?is that really brotherhood? or jz for machizmo image or popularity sake..............
> 
> they cant even lend u money in tyms u nid it............they dont even know all of u............. and y hav chapters on other places wen real brothers dont separate,they find way to get together....
> 
> shake hands...... whats the use of that? y chose those pipol hu knows how to perform that shaking of hands only? y not shake hands to evryone if they are really a good person....and y do that in public?
> ...





> well what more can I say
> Tumpak kaayo bai!


tnx bro............ pasensya nlang sila,di sila ka tatsa ani akong tiil.hehehe! maglaway nalang sila,di jud cla kabunal ani.hehehe....

sorry sa mga nabunalan pag hazing nila, di mo kaamong nako.hehehehe... adto lang mo pangamong sa mga tambay kay mao ra nay dali makuha ninyo.hehehe.....  pilia lang pud ninyo ug tarong para di mahimong kataw-anan inyong tapok. di kay para mo daghan ra paminawn,pataka nlang recruit.basin mura unya mog tae sa kanding nga nagtapok,kung matumban magkatag daun........ 

choose wisely.......vote wisely...........hehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## tessF

not ok for me... daghan threats ani

----------


## undeed23

okie ra mn siguro kung naa jd goal ang grupo..

----------


## Zxianne^Ice85

Ok ra kaayo bsta dili lng sd gamiton sa dautan na paagi.

----------


## ajboy13

ok ra..basta professional lang..
naa sad sa saktong edad..

----------


## kit_cebu

family and extended family will be the ones there in your hospitalbed... not some random gasoline boys/gun-for-hire retards you call "brothers"......

----------


## Naughty Picks

If you're a parent, not okay.

----------


## ferdM16

Not Ok, i still can have as many brothers/ sisters i want without a fraternity...

----------


## moklo

maypag wala... usik lng na sa inyo time...

----------


## vanguard_rojo

good values starts at home. kung sakto lng pgteach and discipline ang bata sa balay pa daan then it is safe to say that you trust your child in what ever his decisions are.joining or not joining is his decision just don't forget to guide them all the time.

----------


## noysabas

ok raman pero mag depende sa grupo nga sudlan.....

----------


## apolinario

Ok ra man ang frat, kay tong pag college nako  president ko sa among grupo.

----------


## apolinario

> not ok for me. i can live without that.......... *but they cant live without recruiting*......... 
> 
> that is not really brotherhood. i mean,y wud u wont hurt ur own brother? y not juz welcum him in ur circle of frends? and *where were thos leaders/members when their fellow members are in trouble?* 
> 
> speaking of trouble,y go into trouble? y do they have enemies on other fraternities?is that really brotherhood? or jz for machizmo image or popularity sake..............
> 
> they cant even lend u money in tyms u nid it............they dont even know all of u............. and y hav chapters on other places wen real brothers dont separate,they find way to get together....
> 
> shake hands...... whats the use of that? y chose those pipol hu knows how to perform that shaking of hands only? y not shake hands to evryone if they are really a good person....and y do that in public?
> ...



Nag sud ko sa frat na wlay nag recruit nako because kay nakita nako ang true leadership sa grupo, 

I respect your opinion, but some words above are not tolerated in fraternity, Not all fraternity are bad. There are some students and people use the name of their group to become popular.

----------


## ferdM16

> Nag sud ko sa frat na wlay nag recruit nako because kay nakita nako ang true leadership sa grupo, 
> 
> I respect your opinion, but some words above are tolerated in fraternity, Not all fraternity are bad. There are some students and people use the name of their group to become popular.


Yeah, and may I add all fraternities are good, the leaders and members are the ones ruining them.

----------


## jeremiahjay

Ako lang tan aw usahay aning frat... sama sa usa ka pusil... usahaya ang usa ka tawo isug...kay nay gisaligan...

----------


## tikLish

DILI jud..
mao ray source sa suya2 ug away2..
maypag diLi nalang pa-apil-apilon anang mga in-ana..

----------


## hart_999

sa akoa ok ra ang fraternity pero kinahanglan safe and sound ang inyong mga kauban (dili kuyaw og way gubot)

----------


## apolinario

> DILI jud..
> mao ray source sa suya2 ug away2..
> maypag diLi nalang pa-apil-apilon anang mga in-ana..


A fraternity and sorority must be registered in SEC (Security and Exchange Commission). That is one of the requirements to form an organization. Kasagaran sa mga student karon mangapil lang tungod kay gusto nila na maging sikat or naay mo protect kanila against sa ilahang mga kaaway which is wla gna tolerate sa mga senior member or mga officer sa grupo..

Ug sa karong panahon ka mag base sa image sa frat, ma picture out nimo ang mga away, hazing, drugs ug mga immoral na buhat. 

But the real goals of fraternities and sororities is to promote leadership to the members..

----------


## fial

Not ok.... People joining this has no B A C K  B O N E!!!!! very D E P E N D E N T.

----------


## fial

Isog lng kng naay mga brad dw....

----------


## fial

If kng brothers jd mo, if thats what you called, wla untay pasakitay.=)

----------


## LAPA

di lang mag frat kai mas daghan disadvantages sa advantages.

----------


## francisxim

ok ra na ang frat.. bsta ang gamitan lang kay para sa kaayuhan dli lang para sa ilangmga myembro pero para sa tanan...

----------


## kamber11

im a frat member,and now i have 2 kids already, i personally disregard them from joining such fraternities, although nindot man among fraternity but dli lng ko for security purposes lang. very possessive father raba kaau ko... i'll say no...  but if dli malikayan kung ganahan mo sulod ako anak na laki mas maau adto nalng mo join sa amoa...gahi raba nig ulo mga anak na laki, mag mana sa amahan hehehehe

----------


## Mr. BrokenHearted

ok as long as di lang bayolente ang mga members as long as they can help the society not causing trouble to society......  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## _AWESOME_

ok ra mn.. maayo unta naa nah clay requirements para sa members... at leat high school graduate or naay entrance exam or psych exam para sur jud ba nga tarong ang members... dli lang pataka ug recruit mao nah naay mga memers nga mag.gara2x wa jud ra bay ikabuga....

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

> To all the parents here in storya, ok ra ninyo nga puhon inyohang mga bata mo-enter ug fraternity/sorrority?  
> 
> There are different fraternities now a days in every schools. Dili jud malikayan ug hunahuna nato nga mga ginikanan nga
> possibility ni siya. 
> 
> Usually, ang madungog ug makita sa mga balita when it comes to fraternity is somewhat involving riots, bloodsheds, frat wars, etc.. 
> In short, bati ang gipresent sa media. Specially ang case sa Akrho and Tau Gamma. 
> 
> With this one, I disallow my kids to join such groups. 
> ...


Sauna ok man kaau nang Frat kai brotherhoold jud. Dili gubot. Kung magkagubot man or naay away its just because naa juy atraso or should i say reasonable nganong nakig away. But now ang frat karon kai kasagaran muapil na ug gubot bisag way labot. Ang uban sad kai muapil ug frat para makabaws sa ila kaaway nga sila ra pud ang nagsugod. Ang ubang frat kai magbuhat ug crime or bad deeds para mailhan sila sa tao. Ila tumong kai kanang kahadlukan sila tungod kai naa silay frat.

Malahi ta brad.. If I'm not mistaken kana imo avatar sa tenchu na noh?  :cool:   forgot the name..

----------


## apps

dli ok. delikado ni..

----------


## fleur_66

not ok...what for :Huh:  you can have friends even without joining frats bisan walay gibuhat nga bati kuyaw lang gihapon kay maamong man...it only give headaches to the community with all the violence they create

mostly mga members sa frat mga bugoy kana naa pirme magyampungad daplin sa dan estambay, maagi lang ang kontra nga frat gubot dayon naghatag lang labad sa kahapsay og kalinaw

pwera na lang sa few nga  maayo og edukado nga frat members...kini sila dili nimo makit an daplin sa dan

----------


## skyangel

not ok pud ako ani..but my bf kay duha iya frat hehe but okay raman di man cya pareha sah uban na maldito..buotan pero kung unhan pud..na gubot gyud sah gubot hehehe

----------


## lord-lord-lord

depende unsang grupoha.. kng nahan ako anak nga mosud nya nahan sad ko sa grupo, ok ra..

----------


## dandan68

ok ra man.........

----------


## fial

Not ok... And tao naay frat, wlay sariling backbone. Isog lng kng naa iyang mga brad. DEPENDENT kau.

----------


## bosin

dle gyud na okay kay no turning back man gud na

----------


## lord-lord-lord

> Not ok... And tao naay frat, wlay sariling backbone. Isog lng kng naa iyang mga brad. DEPENDENT kau.


dili man sa na para paisog ang frat.. hehehe

----------


## eilrach

ok raman ning frat2x ba.. basta mag.likay lang jud ka sa away2x.. dili mag.salig nga member kunuhay og fraternity, mag.isog2x dayun.. ang resulta, mag renisbakay na noun.. 

pero ang pangutana diha, unsa man jud makuha sa fraternity nga dili nimo makuha sa imong mga amigo ug amiga.??

----------


## TheDoctor

dle ok sa akoa. simbako kung ma unsa imong bata malipay kaha ka. para asa man pud na fraternity unsa future ana.

----------


## zHameika_20

definitely not, for me

----------


## iskul_bukol

ok na lang bisan dili.............. hehehe

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

I am just wondering .... have you guys consider this things to ponder ?

- Maski NON FRATMAN ka , dili pili-on sa bala kung mag pinusilay sila so damay gihapon ka .
- Nag basa or research ba mo unsay FRATERNITY in general and mga FRATERNITY in SPECIFICS ?
- Daghan kaayo negative feedbacks ang mga WANNABE GINIKANAN diri out of IGNORANCE , unya balita ra diay mo kutob .
- Joining a FRATERNITY has its own set of PROS and CONS and just like anything else mapa private or public entity siya .

I am a FRATMAN but I am not here making a campaign na i convince mo to join or let your kids join FRATS in the future . I am here to clear and educate those people blinded by MSINFORMATION unya firm baya kaayo sa reasoning na baluktot .

----------


## epoaxlan

depende..kay kong most of the time ang frat kay into war aw mangita lag lain frat nga nag promote ug kaauhan sa ila frat members..

----------


## babyjr

yah sakto c mods . thnx sa post mods!

----------


## ~aveen~

for me dili ok....

----------


## lifebook11

Being a fratman, okay jud para nako... Malipayon and fullfilling ako stay sa ako fray kay walay gubot and nakatabang nako kung unsa ko ron. I learned a lot of good things sa ako ka brod. Sa mga parents dha, if muingon inyo anak na musod ug frat, ayaw ingna dayon nga bati na or unsa. Ask kung unsa nga frat, research if tarong ba and wala negative image, then decide if dapat ba nimo dilian or sugtan.

----------


## dcoi_wot

For me sa parents ra pud na xa mag base
if lingawun jud nimo imong anak para dili xa mag empty space dili nana xa ka huna2x cguro oi
hatagan nimo xa ug vision mission bah hahaha murag school
hatag nmo xa ug right path dili nana xa mo liko.... 

lisud jud ni xa kay dali man gud ni ma tental pero if successful gni aws ok kau..

----------


## lord

Sa mga wala pa kasulod ayaw jud mo ug sulod kay para di hasol.... Sa mga naa na.. ok raman!

----------


## orochimaru700

dli ok... samot nang dli pa gyud ok sa akong parents....

----------


## ain

Not ok gyud.. Since naa manjud influences ana gud.. Sometimes,. it could leads into a dangerous act.. So sa mga parents, just try to monitor more of ur kids bec we dont know mangud... i mean, im not saying that frat is just so bad to be avoided at all, but wat im trying to say here is that, mas maayo na wala nalang.. i mean, walay groups dapat e join ang mga kids nnyo esp. frat kay lisod nah... anyway, this is only my own opinion.. no offense pod sa uban na members sa frat... kita tanan entitles of our freedom of opinions and expressions.  :smiley:

----------


## bryantan502

Join mo sa www.iKAPATIRAN.com - Para na sa mga Pinoy Fraternity ug Sorority!!

----------


## reginakrys

okay ra as long as sakto iyang reasons pagjoin..

----------


## baloy

para nako ok ra coz membro man ko. naa ra na sa tao ug fraternity imo sudllan. sulod ug fraternity nga international nya ug naay good reputation.

----------


## Prodinterios

Ok raman. The real meaning of a Frat is brotherhood/sisterhood where people would help each other succeed.

----------


## tazacar

Unsay may pwedi sudlan kanang dli collegiate? kanang for prof gani? during college wla mangud ko mosulod.

----------


## moklo

Na d jud ko sugot ani... husto nko focus lng sila sa ilng life ug among pamilya.. waste sa time na.

----------


## Silver Marz

not ok . . . .

----------


## pop_punk

Dili para sa ako....

----------


## marqi_20

sa una k na kay for good ang fraternity sa community pero karon mag patay man hinoon

----------


## BanshEe

im not yet a parent.. 
but i sure will not encourage my child.. 
to enter and join such fraternities/sororities.. 
but i will not discourage him 
otherwise, so as not to create curiousity 
in his mind..  :Smiley:

----------


## MrDavedalogdog

ako personally dili siguro ko sugot pero if ever nga ganahan sila jud aw our guidance is highly needed jud.

----------


## Kuiaw

mmm, unsa na frat inyo ma-recommend? kanang formal na dili magbinirahai. ahaha!

----------


## Vedelle

I won't allow my kids to join any type of fraternities.. I used to remember what my father always told me "have many friends as you want as long as you will not join any fraternity..." and I will say the same to my kids...

----------


## ironmack08

okay rani...as long as Tarung nga Fraternity.....usually good Fraternities are School Based....

----------


## hanybee

ok ramn pod..

----------


## care_bear

Not a parent yet pero i understand naay frat or sororities nga dli jud dautan pero balibalihon pana tanan *dli jud ko agree, I understand them but i don't want any of my future children to be involved in such groups.*.

----------


## Wynna

not for me and not for my kids! big NO for me...

----------


## Vino Kid

NEVER... ako amahan naa frat, pero never siya nag advice us to join any frat... lahi na ang frat run pandamay na....

----------


## orochimaru700

absolutely no, d gani ko bunalan sa ako parents,!  :Smiley:

----------


## chris_bern

sa tanang mga fraternity leaders and members, I already had an idea of this fraternity and sorority things both good and bad side, but i still have a lot of questions that have a blurred answers for me, but I will just focus this on 3 questions..


1.) ngano kailangan pa man jud e paddle ang neophytes to become a member of a fraternity or sorority?

most of the fraternities and sororities man gud are doing that as a valuable proof of LOYALTY of their neophytes.. which I believe is very risky.


2.) In our today's generation pwede ba na sa inyo ang initiation should be more like doing push-ups a hundred times, running on the roads with an underwear only or any strategies to market your organization in a fair and square way and make it as a standard practice in replacement sa old practice ninyo na paddling?


3.) If your members or worst fellow leaders commit mistakes do they willingly accept their accountabilities both in our laws and in your organization laws?

----------


## geo25

Sans the hazing, I would say a fraternity is a OK if the leaders of the the brotherhood are smarter than me. Why would I want to hang out with people who aren't good at class and only good at biting the noobs?

----------


## angel_pyroRAPTOR

di jud na ok....bad bad bad!!

----------


## tech_tack_talk

personally, i don't want my kids to belong to these kinds of brotherhood/sisterhood. There are more sensible things to do in life than this.

----------


## angel_pyroRAPTOR

DAghanag namatay na aning frat2 ui..

----------


## afro.samurai10

Para nko ok raman naay fraternity as long as ang Fraternity is good. Dili kanang frat nga ngitag gubot. At first di ko gnahan anang frat but i was wrong, since nindot man diay ang naay frat and brotherhood labi na for the good of others ang inyong tema dili para sa gubot...

Long live AXUS ^_^

----------

